# Pax said I could make 1k a week trucking 😁



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

So ive had a few pax try to tell me i should apply for this or that..and how Im wasting my life being a uber driver. The other day I had a career trucker tell me i need to leave "this peanuts money and come get some real money"...then he tells me I could make 1k a week 1200 if I "run real hard"...
Without boasting I let him know i do that just working week ends and on slow weeks...somehow some way he still tried to convince me that me driving a big dangerous 18 wheeler to big dangerous cities across the country for less money than i make to drive pretty college chicks from bar to bar in my toyota in my city would be my best move...most will disagree but im starting to believe gig workers are some of the top earners in the nation...which I dont know if that bad or good


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

One thousand a week is only $52,000 a year.
$200 a day ... I dunno if its worth it.



.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> One thousand a week is only $52,000 a year.
> $200 a day ... I dunno if its worth it.
> 
> 
> ...


Its not... only difference you can go in with a trucker's pay stub and get a mortgage or a car loan you can't get that being a Uber driver


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I think you're comparing apples to oranges. Ubering with your own car you are probably netting half of your gross after accouning for ALL expenses.

With the trucking job, it's someone else's vehicle and you get benefits on top of the standard workers comp, disability, and employer social security contributions you don't get with Uber.

To get a realistic comparison you have to account for all of those factors.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

what is the ave 9-5p real job wage? Or better yet, what state?

My head hurts when I think how much I made PER day vs what I make at RS. It's a wide gap and I dare say for most it would be; not to mention with RS you would NOT just be working 9-5. Per hour net would be splinters of a real career job.

don't forget benefits too.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> So ive had a few pax try to tell me i should apply for this or that..and how Im wasting my life being a uber driver. The other day I had a career trucker tell me i need to leave "this peanuts money and come get some real money"...then he tells me I could make 1k a week 1200 if I "run real hard"...
> Without boasting I let him know i do that just working week ends and on slow weeks...somehow some way he still tried to convince me that me driving a big dangerous 18 wheeler to big dangerous cities across the country for less money than i make to drive pretty college chicks from bar to bar in my toyota in my city would be my best move...most will disagree but im starting to believe gig workers are some of the top earners in the nation...which I dont know if that bad or good


1000week ? More like 2000-3000 week for long hauls . 1500 for local delivery but you need to get a CDL. The more endorsements , the better .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> Pax said I could make 1k a week trucking


Pax was lying...
You actually earn more driving a company truck. 
Good health & pension benefits too, and you’re not beating the shit outta your own vehicle.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> what is the ave 9-5p real job wage? Or better yet, what state?
> 
> My head hurts when I think how much I made PER day vs what I make at RS. It's a wide gap and I dare say for most it would be; not to mention with RS you would NOT just be working 9-5. Per hour net would be splinters of a real career job.
> 
> don't forget benefits too.


The way i see it...even if a job is paying $20 a hour at 40 hrs a week thats $800 then subtract atleast $100 for taxes and benefits...you are left with $700 while being committed to someone else company...having to put in for a vacation or a day off...rushing not to be late or youll "get in trouble".....ive made $700 in a day doing uber without all that extra baggage....ill panic if i was only making 800 a week...to me its no comparison


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Pax was lying...
> You actually earn more driving a company truck.
> Good health & pension benefits too, and you’re not beating the shit outta your own vehicle.


He deliver ryder trucks and bragged that he make between $1000-1200 every week


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> even if a job is paying $20 a hour at 40 hrs a week


I suppose if $20 an hour is the example you are using as a 'career' job, then maybe.

But what if you make multiples of $20 per hour. And you casually got rid of benefits, of which medical is one of them. Huh. 

and remember for a full time job that is 8 hours a day, guaranteed earnings. Not on for 12 or more, which few could do 52wks a year, right?

No comparison is correct, but not how you put it.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I suppose if $20 an hour is the example you are using as a 'career' job, then maybe.
> 
> But what if you make multiples of $20 per hour. And you casually got rid of benefits, of which medical is one of them. Huh.
> 
> ...


Either way i feel any job i take will be a huge step down in pay and quality of life


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Either way i feel any job i take will be a huge step down in pay and quality of life


which is why RS is the gift gig that keeps giving for those who have odd opinions about W2 career jobs.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> which is why RS is the gift gig that keeps giving for those who have odd opinions about W2 career jobs.





SHalester said:


> which is why RS is the gift gig that keeps giving for those who have odd opinions about W2 career jobs.


I guess so


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

rideshare income is very different across the states, and between drivers. Not sure why that 1k figure was mentioned, but truck drivers income can also vary as well, local vs OTR, type of goods being hauled, regular cargo vs hazardous goods. There is also income to be made as a trainer as well. @Lissetti can comment better on this, but I feel that $1k is rather low.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I suppose if $20 an hour is the example you are using as a 'career' job, then maybe.
> 
> But what if you make multiples of $20 per hour. And you casually got rid of benefits, of which medical is one of them. Huh.
> 
> ...


Hardly anyone makes multiples of $20 per hour. My last job that was w2 kept me entertained upwards of 10 hours per day, over 12 if you add in the commute, and was 6 days per week.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

cumonohito said:


> rideshare income is very different across the states, and between drivers. Not sure why that 1k figure was mentioned, but truck drivers income can also vary as well, local vs OTR, type of goods being hauled, regular cargo vs hazardous goods. There is also income to be made as a trainer as well. @Lissetti can comment better on this, but I feel that $1k is rather low.


Yes $1k a week is pretty easy to get in trucking, But that's rather low though. I'm still in contact with a lot of my friends who are still in the trucking field and the local guys are bringing home $1k to $1500. a week, And the regional guys are bringing in between $1200. to $2K a week.

You also earn more based by your experience. I have 9 years experience, So if I were to start driving again I would make considerably more than someone who's just starting out, but still you'd easily be able to earn $1k a week even as a noob trucker.

Also the more clearances and endorsements you get, opens up more opportunities to make considerably a lot more money. I have a buddy who drives those auto haulers. He's making $170k a year. It's a lot of work but he's getting paid for it too. Another body of mine drives a flatbed and has a contract with a steel rebar company. He bought a house for $200k and paid for it in full. You save a lot of money living in a truck for a couple of years and putting money that you would spend on rent into the bank instead.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Hardly anyone makes multiples of $20 per hour. My last job that was w2 kept me entertained upwards of 10 hours per day, over 12 if you add in the commute, and was 6 days per week.


My last job had me 6 days a week about 10 hours a day..but he got slick...we didnt get paid by the hour just a flat $350 a week...it was a real pie job driving patients to their appointments then driving them back...alot of down time...but i had to be there at 3am and they had me 6 out of 7 days a week and i was still pis poor...i started uber and promptly told them where to shove it....6 years ago and i havent been a employee since...


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> Its not... only difference you can go in with a trucker's pay stub and get a mortgage or a car loan you can't get that being a Uber driver


You shouldn't be getting car loans as an Uber driver...or truck driver, for that matter.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You shouldn't be getting car loans as an Uber driver...or truck driver, for that matter.


Post like this is why my name is ummm....please explain


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> Post like this is why my name is ummm....please explain


It's pretty simple:

As an IC, you should form an LLC (if you do this full time), and lease a vehicle for your business. Leases are fully tax deductible as a business expense. Depreciation on a vehicle purchased on a loan is not. Nothing about a loan is tax deductible for a vehicle. Zero. Nadda. Zilch.

But really, the best thing you should be doing is just paying cash for a 4-6 y/o car. No loan. Cash in full. 4 years if you want to be able to do comfort. 6 if you're just doing X/XL,Eats.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> So ive had a few pax try to tell me i should apply for this or that..and how Im wasting my life being a uber driver. The other day I had a career trucker tell me i need to leave "this peanuts money and come get some real money"...then he tells me I could make 1k a week 1200 if I "run real hard"...
> Without boasting I let him know i do that just working week ends and on slow weeks...somehow some way he still tried to convince me that me driving a big dangerous 18 wheeler to big dangerous cities across the country for less money than i make to drive pretty college chicks from bar to bar in my toyota in my city would be my best move...most will disagree but im starting to believe gig workers are some of the top earners in the nation...which I dont know if that bad or good


Also,

They told me they gonna tip me in the app.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

SHalester said:


> what is the ave 9-5p real job wage? Or better yet, what state?
> 
> My head hurts when I think how much I made PER day vs what I make at RS. It's a wide gap and I dare say for most it would be; not to mention with RS you would NOT just be working 9-5. Per hour net would be splinters of a real career job.
> 
> don't forget benefits too.


it's simple. A job at a fast food restaurant is more profitable long term than uberx, this data is readily available on google. Drivers are scared of finding this out and rather be ignorant to this fact. This may not be true recently due to the fact a lot of drivers are collecting unemployment and are paid more to do nothing. Which has caused a higher demand for the current drivers. Once these drivers comeback in September all demand will shrink and fast food jobs are going to be significantly better for you in the long run. Being a trucker is exponentially better than a uber driver. Plus people will have more respect for you. No one respects rideshare drivers.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Also,
> 
> They told me they gonna tip me in the app.


Its all lies


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

jeffsd619 said:


> it's simple. A job at a fast food restaurant is more profitable long term than uberx, this data is readily available on google. Drivers are scared of finding this out and rather be ignorant to this fact. This may not be true recently due to the fact a lot of drivers are collecting unemployment and are paid more to do nothing. Which has caused a higher demand for the current drivers. Once these drivers comeback in September all demand will shrink and fast food jobs are going to be significantly better for you in the long run. Being a trucker is exponentially better than a uber driver. Plus people will have more respect for you. No one respects rideshare drivers.


True about the respect part...but no one happiness matter more than mines...the way i see it no one has a plan that gonna get them out of this thing we call life ...ALIVE...so who cares about their opinion...i usually make far more than anyone turning their nose up at me...


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> only difference you can go in with a trucker's pay stub and get a mortgage or a car loan you can't get that being a Uber


Whaaaaaat? Why not? Income is income when it comes to loans, mortgages, etc. What's your source, or do you just like the sound of your own voice?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

jeffsd619 said:


> it's simple. A job at a fast food restaurant is more profitable long term than uberx


K, so let's paint all drivers and markets with the same brush. Just 'cause you are an unprofitable driver....well, you know the rest.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

jeffsd619 said:


> it's simple. A job at a fast food restaurant is more profitable long term than uberx, this data is readily available on google. Drivers are scared of finding this out and rather be ignorant to this fact. This may not be true recently due to the fact a lot of drivers are collecting unemployment and are paid more to do nothing. Which has caused a higher demand for the current drivers. Once these drivers comeback in September all demand will shrink and fast food jobs are going to be significantly better for you in the long run. Being a trucker is exponentially better than a uber driver. Plus people will have more respect for you. No one respects rideshare drivers.


I respect rideshare drivers. But I also respect truckers. I don't think society respects either one. If you want respect you need to be a nurse.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Whaaaaaat? Why not? Income is income when it comes to loans, mortgages, etc. What's your source, or do you just like the sound of your own voice?


I once told a used car sales lot that I was an Uber driver and they told me I needed to be able to demonstrate proof of income and that wouldn't be sufficient. I said I had enough cash to buy a car outright without needing a loan. They told me that wasn't good enough. Apparently they make their money through financing auto loans and not sales, and they didn't feel that Uber was going to work to finance a loan.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> I respect rideshare drivers. But I also respect truckers. I don't think society respects either one. If you want respect you need to be a nurse.


Wrong. You need a wife who makes a grand per week dashing!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jeffsd619 said:


> it's simple. A job at a fast food restaurant is more profitable long term than uberx, this data is readily available on google. Drivers are scared of finding this out and rather be ignorant to this fact. This may not be true recently due to the fact a lot of drivers are collecting unemployment and are paid more to do nothing. Which has caused a higher demand for the current drivers. Once these drivers comeback in September all demand will shrink and fast food jobs are going to be significantly better for you in the long run. Being a trucker is exponentially better than a uber driver. Plus people will have more respect for you. No one respects rideshare drivers.


OMG.

An unprofitable contractor trying to convince me to work at McDonalds or become a long haul trucker.

Don't care about respect, a hole, care about profits.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Judge and Jury said:


> OMG.
> 
> An unprofitable contractor trying to convince me to work at McDonalds or become a long haul trucker.
> 
> Don't care about respect, a hole, care about profits.


👍


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> So ive had a few pax try to tell me i should apply for this or that..and how Im wasting my life being a uber driver. The other day I had a career trucker tell me i need to leave "this peanuts money and come get some real money"...then he tells me I could make 1k a week 1200 if I "run real hard"...
> Without boasting I let him know i do that just working week ends and on slow weeks...somehow some way he still tried to convince me that me driving a big dangerous 18 wheeler to big dangerous cities across the country for less money than i make to drive pretty college chicks from bar to bar in my toyota in my city would be my best move...most will disagree but im starting to believe gig workers are some of the top earners in the nation...which I dont know if that bad or good


Agreed.

Your wasting your life.

If you ain't making $1200 a week during the slow summer months, time to move on.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I don't agree with you. That $1,200 that trucking pays is after taxes, and with employment benefits. You should make more than that when you gain experience and get into specialized kinds of trucking, like tankers and hauling cars. And no, trucking is not dangerous, Uber driving is. Those guys cruise on the highways most of the times, you drive in congested cities dealing with stupid drivers. If you have no other skills other than driving, then you should become a trucker. It is a better long term decision. Uber and Lyft can deactivate you without 2 minutes' notice.
And kindly don't make fun of that $1,200. I have a Masters degree in CS and have three certifications, and I make that. But it is a sacrifice that is worth it. It will help me grow in my career, and I should make much more than that in a few years. And by the way, I am not a rookie who has no idea what the hell he is talking about. I have a combined Uber and Lyft trips of 22,000. I did it for 5 years, but it took me nowhere. This gig is not a career, just use it to reach somewhere else. You cannot keep busting your ass for these gig companies your whole life.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Safar said:


> That $1,200 that trucking pays is after taxes, and with employment benefits.


Really? You forgot no mileage deduction, unless you are an owner-operator. My deductions alone, make this line of work well worth it for me!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Really? You forgot no mileage deduction, unless you are an owner-operator. My deductions alone, make this line of work well worth it for me!


It is well worth short term, but not long term. You don't grow in this gig. In trucking, you grow. And ofcourse you can have your own truck and be a business owner.
Trucking is good. @Lissetti, you were making 70k/year when you left your trucking job, right?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Whaaaaaat? Why not? Income is income when it comes to loans, mortgages, etc. What's your source, or do you just like the sound of your own voice?


Business owners and independent contractors go thru hell trying to get loans.. they want 2 years of tax returns... And a spreadsheet of your profits and losses.... and the more write-offs and deductions you have the more your income goes down and the bank base your income off your profit after all of your write-offs and deductions... So you made $50,000 but you had $45,000 of write-offs and deductions then the bank declares that you made $5,000 for the year and at that point they want you to get off their premises


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Safar said:


> I don't agree with you. That $1,200 that trucking pays is after taxes, and with employment benefits. You should make more than that when you gain experience and get into specialized kinds of trucking, like tankers and hauling cars. And no, trucking is not dangerous, Uber driving is. Those guys cruise on the highways most of the times, you drive in congested cities dealing with stupid drivers. If you have no other skills other than driving, then you should become a trucker. It is a better long term decision. Uber and Lyft can deactivate you without 2 minutes' notice.
> And kindly don't make fun of that $1,200. I have a Masters degree in CS and have three certifications, and I make that. But it is a sacrifice that is worth it. It will help me grow in my career, and I should make much more than that in a few years. And by the way, I am not a rookie who has no idea what the hell he is talking about. I have a combined Uber and Lyft trips of 22,000. I did it for 5 years, but it took me nowhere. This gig is not a career, just use it to reach somewhere else. You cannot keep busting your ass for these gig companies your whole life.
> 
> Good luck with everything.


Actually, I think Trucking is more dangerous. You are more likely to become overweight and die of cardiovascular disease if you are a trucker, plus breathing in all those fumes. I mean, you're less likely to die in an auto accident or be murdered, but I think the trucking lifestyle tends to be less healthy.

You're right that the most dangerous aspect of relying on rideshare is the uncertainty of deactivation and the wild demand-supply fluctuations. I personally don't think I could make a better living driving a truck right now than driving for Uber but that could change with one false accusation from a paxhole.

5 years ago I got my own master's degree, but in mechanical engineering. It was nothing but 6 years down the drain with nothing to show for it, at least not yet. 

Driving for Uber and Lyft has made me a profit at least and I have been able to buy many nice toys.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> I don't agree with you. That $1,200 that trucking pays is after taxes, and with employment benefits. You should make more than that when you gain experience and get into specialized kinds of trucking, like tankers and hauling cars. And no, trucking is not dangerous, Uber driving is. Those guys cruise on the highways most of the times, you drive in congested cities dealing with stupid drivers. If you have no other skills other than driving, then you should become a trucker. It is a better long term decision. Uber and Lyft can deactivate you without 2 minutes' notice.
> And kindly don't make fun of that $1,200. I have a Masters degree in CS and have three certifications, and I make that. But it is a sacrifice that is worth it. It will help me grow in my career, and I should make much more than that in a few years. And by the way, I am not a rookie who has no idea what the hell he is talking about. I have a combined Uber and Lyft trips of 22,000. I did it for 5 years, but it took me nowhere. This gig is not a career, just use it to reach somewhere else. You cannot keep busting your ass for these gig companies your whole life.
> 
> Good luck with everything.


That's true and I'm seriously looking for something else but nothing else really is worth my while... I've always been a driver... I couldn't imagine working inside doing a job that I don't like and it's not even compensating me the way I should be compensated


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Actually, I think Trucking is more dangerous. You are more likely to become overweight and die of cardiovascular disease if you are a trucker, plus breathing in all those fumes. I mean, you're less likely to die in an auto accident or be murdered, but I think the trucking lifestyle tends to be less healthy.
> 
> You're right that the most dangerous aspect of relying on rideshare is the uncertainty of deactivation and the wild demand-supply fluctuations. I personally don't think I could make a better living driving a truck right now than driving for Uber but that could change with one false accusation from a paxhole.


I'm currently deactivated from Lyft until I can get a new car because a pax said I was driving around 04 spare tires and I had cosmetic damage... The cosmetic damage is true the four spare tires was just the icing on the cake to get me deactivated... And I'm sure the passenger is someone I had a good conversation with and they got out and said they was going to tip me through the app


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> That's true and I'm seriously looking for something else but nothing else really is worth my while... I've always been a driver... I couldn't imagine working inside doing a job that I don't like and it's not even compensating me the way I should be compensated





Judge and Jury said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Your wasting your life.
> 
> If you ain't making $1200 a week during the slow summer months, time to move on.


I'm making anywhere between $1200 and 1600 a week....thats why getting out my safe toyota into a big rig to make the same or less would be silly


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Safar said:


> It is well worth short term, but not long term. You don't grow in this gig. In trucking, you grow. And ofcourse you can have your own truck and be a business owner.
> Trucking is good. @Lissetti, you were making 70k/year when you left your trucking job, right?


Listen, both have their advantages, and disadvantages. Where the scale tips more towards, depends on the individual. Then again, if it seems to be balanced, do both! Or in other words, I.D.G.A.F!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I sincerely do not want to rain on the OP’s parade. I want it understood I don’t have anything but respect for people who work hard to make an honest living so I don’t look down on anyone who works for a living. Posts like this I usually bite my tongue and don’t comment on but this is just too asinine not to.



Ummm5487 said:


> im starting to believe gig workers are some of the top earners in the nation.


This statement is one of the most idiotic you made. Do you have any idea what top wage earners earn? I don’t think you have any real life idea. One word.....delusional.


Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I think you're comparing apples to oranges. Ubering with your own car you are probably netting half of your gross after accouning for ALL expenses.
> 
> With the trucking job, it's someone else's vehicle and you get benefits on top of the standard workers comp, disability, and employer social security contributions you don't get with Uber.


Reread carefully what he tried to explain to you.


Ummm5487 said:


> even if a job is paying $20


You do understand that $20 an hour is a low paying job?


Ummm5487 said:


> i feel any job i take will be a huge step down in pay


Laughable.


Ummm5487 said:


> we didnt get paid by the hour just a flat $350 a week...it was a real pie job driving patients to their appointments


So again you’re clueless. That’s illegal for a driver to be classified as a salaried employee and be paid less than the minimum wage. So you worked for a slumbag who operated illegally and your representing that as a “normal” job?


Ummm5487 said:


> i usually make far more than anyone turning their nose up at me...


Delusional.

Harsh comments but the truth hurts. I don’t think you have any clue what your “real” salary is. You compare your experience with other low wage earners and think that’s the “average 9 to 5 salary”. It’s obvious your life experience is very limited and you sincerely have no idea how much money others make who aren’t low wage earners.

The legitimate advantage of gig work is no boss and freedom from someone elses schedule. Money is not the advantage.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> Business owners and independent contractors go thru hell trying to get loans.. they want 2 years of tax returns... And a spreadsheet of your profits and losses.... and the more write-offs and deductions you have the more your income goes down and the bank base your income off your profit after all of your write-offs and deductions... So you made $50,000 but you had $45,000 of write-offs and deductions then the bank declares that you made $5,000 for the year and at that point they want you to get off their premises


Well, I speak from experience. You obviously do not.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> It's pretty simple:
> 
> As an IC, you should form an LLC (if you do this full time), and lease a vehicle for your business. Leases are fully tax deductible as a business expense. Depreciation on a vehicle purchased on a loan is not. Nothing about a loan is tax deductible for a vehicle. Zero. Nadda. Zilch.
> 
> But really, the best thing you should be doing is just paying cash for a 4-6 y/o car. No loan. Cash in full. 4 years if you want to be able to do comfort. 6 if you're just doing X/XL,Eats.


I have two paid off toyotas....but one now have 350k miles the other one 280k....they still run great...but things are starting to go bad....like the ac on both of them... I'm at a Crossroads trying to decide should I buy another uber mobile or should I get into another line of work


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Actually, I think Trucking is more dangerous. You are more likely to become overweight and die of cardiovascular disease if you are a trucker, plus breathing in all those fumes. I mean, you're less likely to die in an auto accident or be murdered, but I think the trucking lifestyle tends to be less healthy.
> 
> You're right that the most dangerous aspect of relying on rideshare is the uncertainty of deactivation and the wild demand-supply fluctuations. I personally don't think I could make a better living driving a truck right now than driving for Uber but that could change with one false accusation from a paxhole.
> 
> ...


Uber and Lyft gave me tons of money. When I started, in the first 5 months so much money accumulated in my checking account that I said **** let's pay of my car. And I wrote a single check of $19,500 to just finish off the loan. I sent thousands and thousands and thousands of dollars to my family in Afghanistan. I helped my sister get her Masters degree with my rideshare money. I set up a business for my brother, I helped him with his wedding. I sent my parents on pilgrimage. So many things I did with rideshare. But after 5 years I realized what am I doing, this thing is not taking me anywhere. It is not my element. I thought I am a trained Software Engineer for heavens sakes, not in the US, but I do have a solid hardcore CS degree from elsewhere. I couldn't take it anymore, I couldn't keep driving anymore. It was not adding anything to my resume. So I said enough is enough, I will work for peanuts and will build my resume.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> It's pretty simple:
> 
> As an IC, you should form an LLC (if you do this full time), and lease a vehicle for your business. Leases are fully tax deductible as a business expense. Depreciation on a vehicle purchased on a loan is not. Nothing about a loan is tax deductible for a vehicle. Zero. Nadda. Zilch.
> 
> But really, the best thing you should be doing is just paying cash for a 4-6 y/o car. No loan. Cash in full. 4 years if you want to be able to do comfort. 6 if you're just doing X/XL,Eats.





Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Well, I speak from experience. You obviously do not.


Oh so a civil conversation has turned into Attack Mode.... it always got to be one


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Seamus said:


> You do understand that $20 an hour is a low paying job?


Well, now with inflation it is a low paying job, but pre-COVID it was considered good, at least in my area. Office workers with 15 years of experience made like $15/hr, managers and technicians around $23, an engineer I know working for the state of Nevada for the last 3 years has been making $50,000, just upped to $55,000 this year. But with inflation, I agree, $20 is low paid but it doesn't seem like good jobs are paying any better these days, the floor just got raised from $10/hr for entry level jobs to about $20 but people already making $20 are getting a modest $2 wage increase or so.




> Harsh comments but the truth hurts. I don’t think you have any clue what your “real” salary is. You compare your experience with other low wage earners and think that’s the “average 9 to 5 salary”. It’s obvious your life experience is very limited and you sincerely have no idea how much money others make who aren’t low wage earners.


The bulk of society is made up of clerks, factory workers, call center workers, etc., and pre-covid none of these people would even make $20 per hour, they would make $10-15. They represent the median income and the average is skewed slightly higher when you count the management lording over them.

At least in my area. I'm sure in high cost of living areas like Portland $20 was a low wage.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> Oh so was civil conversation has turned into Attack Mode.... it always got to be one


How am I attacking you? I have been self-employed for 25 years and been through the process of applying for all the traditional financial products (mortgages, car loans, etc)
Ok?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I sincerely do not want to rain on the OP’s parade. I want it understood I don’t have anything but respect for people who work hard to make an honest living so I don’t look down on anyone who works for a living. Posts like this I usually bite my tongue and don’t comment on but this is just too asinine not to.
> 
> 
> This statement is one of the most idiotic you made. Do you have any idea what top wage earners earn? I don’t think you have any real life idea. One word.....delusional.
> ...


Not many of my peers have these kinda of days...nor company truck drivers who get excited about 40 cents a mile


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Well, now with inflation it is a low paying job, but pre-COVID it was considered good, at least in my area. Office workers with 15 years of experience made like $15/hr, managers and technicians around $23, an engineer I know working for the state of Nevada for the last 3 years has been making $50,000, just upped to $55,000 this year. But with inflation, I agree, $20 is low paid but it doesn't seem like good jobs are paying any better these days, the floor just got raised from $10/hr for entry level jobs to about $20 but people already making $20 are getting a modest $2 wage increase or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all due respect, you obviously have no clue what the “median” income is. Again you compare to “other low wage earners” and the OP represent as high wage earners. Reread the post. I’m not even going to answer anymore because it’s just too stupid. FYI, most engineers (I know you have a degree) make 60 to 80k right out of college (private industry). Wrong comparison an engineer working for the State of Nevada.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> It is well worth short term, but not long term. You don't grow in this gig. In trucking, you grow. And ofcourse you can have your own truck and be a business owner.
> Trucking is good. @Lissetti, you were making 70k/year when you left your trucking job, right?


I was making $75k to $80k when I left (Net.) I worked for trucking companies who paid for all the maintenance and fuel costs. I had my base pay, plus empty trailer move, drop n hook, mile pay each trip, plus safety bonus every quarter.

I would never be an Owner Op. (Truck owner.)

Intermodal shipping is the future. All they needed us drivers for was to work locally picking up and delivering from the rail, and to haul freight in North America where there still aren't train tracks.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> Not many of my peers have these kinda of days...nor company truck drivers who get excited about 40 cents a mile
> View attachment 604924
> 
> 
> ...


Again, the truck driver you spoke with is not a high wage earner. You are doing nothing more than comparing to other low wage earners.

Too silly and you fail to grasp, I’m done.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> How am I attacking you? I have been self-employed for 25 years and been through the process of applying for all the traditional financial products (mortgages, car loans, etc)
> Ok?





Seamus said:


> Again, the truck driver you spoke with is not a high wage earner. You are doing nothing more than comparing to other low wage earners.
> 
> Too silly and you fail to grasp, I’m done.


Thx...now be "done"


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> I was making $75k to $80k when I left (Net.) I worked for trucking companies who paid for all the maintenance and fuel costs. I had my base pay, plus empty trailer move, drop n hook, mile pay each trip, plus safety bonus every quarter.
> 
> I would never be an Owner Op. (Truck owner.)
> 
> ...


See, I told these guys, and they still want to drive for Uber. It is so boring to be driving in just one city day and night. You saw the whole country and made good money. Rideshare is boring and dangerous and unpredictable.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> See, I told these guys, and they still want to drive for Uber. It is so boring to be driving in just one city day and night. You saw the whole country and made good money. Rideshare is boring and dangerous and unpredictable.


I drove OTR the entire US continental states, plus parts of Northern Canada. I only did one year OTR before I began doing local (home daily) work. In the last few years of my trucking I began jumping off on high paying contracts which was obtainable to me because of my endorsements and clearances.

I didn't "hustle hard" in my later years because I didn't have to. Running a 3 month contract for Weyerhaeuser in the logging field pays almost half a year's pay over regular trucking. Same with the ice roads in Northern Canada.

Likewise that little bit of work I did for Hanford. 🤫


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> Uber and Lyft gave me tons of money. When I started, in the first 5 months so much money accumulated in my checking account that I said **** let's pay of my car. And I wrote a single check of $19,500 to just finish off the loan. I sent thousands and thousands and thousands of dollars to my family in Afghanistan. I helped my sister get her Masters degree with my rideshare money. I set up a business for my brother, I helped him with his wedding. I sent my parents on pilgrimage. So many things I did with rideshare. But after 5 years I realized what am I doing, this thing is not taking me anywhere. It is not my element. I thought I am a trained Software Engineer for heavens sakes, not in the US, but I do have a solid hardcore CS degree from elsewhere. I couldn't take it anymore, I couldn't keep driving anymore. It was not adding anything to my resume. So I said enough is enough, I will work for peanuts and will build my resume.


And that's what I'm saying ..I knew a fellow Muslim will give me a fair an honest response... This job is not respectable and it adds nothing to your resume... But by your own admission you took a pay cut to go get a job that's respectable and add to your resume and I understand .. a guy like me who don't care about what other people think or their respect.. I'm in it for the money.. plus I genuinely liked what I do and I can't see taking a pay cut to do something I don't like just so people I don't know or do know would respect me more...but i am at that same cross road..i want to do something just as rewarding and make the same money...i still may do uber on the side tho


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> Rideshare is boring and dangerous and unpredictable.


Over the road trucking is dangerous because many of those guys let themselves get a cheeseburger away from a heart attack. Many times I had to crank the landing gear for a male trucker who let himself get so fat, he couldn't bend over to retrieve the handle. I always brought my jump rope with me out on the road and often hiked in my down time too.


As far as dangerous, well gasoline tankers and logging trucks are definitely dangerous. Likewise the ice roads.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I have had so many $2000 weeks in my rideshare career that I can't count. So many. Rideshare does pay, even still. Just a few that I have in my screenshot folder now.
But the question is, for how long will you do it? It doesn't teach you anything, you don't learn anything.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Over the road trucking is dangerous because many of those guys let themselves get a cheeseburger away from a heart attack. Many times I had to crank the landing gear for a male trucker who let himself get so fat, he couldn't bend over to retrieve the handle. I always brought my jump rope with me out on the road and often hiked in my down time too.
> 
> 
> As far as dangerous, well gasoline tankers and logging trucks are definitely dangerous. Likewise the ice roads.


Plus being in Chicago or Memphis or Gary Indiana pulled over sleep in a truck and these are some of the most dangerous cities in the country...truckers always tell me about some crazy stuff they seen in these cities...i dont have anxiety but I'm sure I would driving a truck into some of these places especially since the law requires us to be unarmed


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> I have had so many $2000 weeks in my rideshare career that I can't count. So many. Rideshare does pay, even still. Just a few that I have in my screenshot folder now.
> But the question is, for how long will you do it? It doesn't teach you anything, you don't learn anything.
> 
> View attachment 604933
> ...


Im in NC...so my 1200 a week is bout the same as your 2500 a week...you should live off the grid for a few years like i do...give up the expensive house or apartment and get a office space for a fraction of the price or sleep out of your car...and save as much as you can...im going on my 5th year of doing this and have enough saved to build a home at this point


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Over the road trucking is dangerous because many of those guys let themselves get a cheeseburger away from a heart attack. Many times I had to crank the landing gear for a male trucker who let himself get so fat, he couldn't bend over to retrieve the handle. I always brought my jump rope with me out on the road and often hiked in my down time too.
> 
> 
> As far as dangerous, well gasoline tankers and logging trucks are definitely dangerous. Likewise the ice roads.


A person who has fat surrounding his brain will remain fat no matter what job you put him in. You can be a smart trucker too, you were one yourself. I did rideshare for 5 year, my weight never went over 190 lbs for my height of 5,10, which is not the best, but I did fine. That's not too bad. I used to park my car a mile away from home. So I walked two miles everyday, and that helped. I also only ate two meals, a nice fruit and veggie rich smoothie in the morning, and a nice meal just before the evening rushhour surge hit. And no dinner.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> Plus being in Chicago or Memphis or Gary Indiana pulled over sleep in a truck and these are some of the most dangerous cities in the country...truckers always tell me about some crazy stuff they seen in these cities...i dont have anxiety but I'm sure I would driving a truck into some of these places especially since the law requires us to be unarmed


Yes I remember I had a delivery in Detroit but they couldn't take me until the next morning. Of course I refused to park just anywhere. I left the state and drove to the big TA/Loves trucking plaza off IN-10 and spent the night there. I woke up early the next day and drove back into Detroit, in daylight and directly to the warehouse.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> Im in NC...so my 1200 a week is bout the same as your 2500 a week...you should live off the grid for a few years like i do...give up the expensive house or apartment and get a office space for a fraction of the price or sleep out of your car...and save as much as you can...im going on my 5th year of doing this and have enough saved to build a home at this point


Good for you, but I am retired from rideshare, and I left SF. I live in Seattle now.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> I have had so many $2000 weeks in my rideshare career that I can't count. So many. Rideshare does pay, even still. Just a few that I have in my screenshot folder now.
> But the question is, for how long will you do it? It doesn't teach you anything, you don't learn anything.
> 
> View attachment 604933
> ...


You can have a glass half empty defeated mentality about life experiences... But trust me every life experience teach you something... one of my best learning experiences came from me sitting in a jail cell... this job has taught me that people aren't as bad as we are made out to be in the media... the media will have you scared of strangers as I was before I got this job picking up strangers and 99% of them have treated me nicely... Most cab drivers will tell you you almost like a psychiatrist ...some people will tell you things as their driver that they would never tell anyone else...it take a certain mind to deal with 20 different personalities in one shift...i get angry pax all the time and i can usually talk them into being civil...you learn how to stay safe on these roadways...its always something to learn in anything you do...in my opinion


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Seamus said:


> With all due respect, you obviously have no clue what the “median” income is.


Dang, and the university told me I was born into privilege.


Safar said:


> I have had so many $2000 weeks in my rideshare career that I can't count. So many. Rideshare does pay, even still. Just a few that I have in my screenshot folder now.
> But the question is, for how long will you do it? It doesn't teach you anything, you don't learn anything.


I feel you Safar.

That's one reason I've wasted most of my free time studying programming lately myself, because of the desire to learn and progress even though I don't expect to make more money from the knowledge.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Dang, and the university told me I was born into privilege.
> 
> I feel you Safar.
> 
> That's one reason I've wasted most of my free time studying programming lately myself, because of the desire to learn and progress even though I don't expect to make more money from the knowledge.


I just want another hustle to go along with the uber hustle that pays the same...if i could ever reach 2k a week i wouldnt care what no one think thatll be the hustle ill stick to for long term...uber got me at 1200 a weekend so if i can find something to pay me 800 a week...like the example i showed..even at $20 a hour (which in NC hardly anyone make that at a 9-5 without a degree) i still wouldnt make 800 a week...


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Dang, and the university told me I was born into privilege.
> 
> I feel you Safar.
> 
> That's one reason I've wasted most of my free time studying programming lately myself, because of the desire to learn and progress even though I don't expect to make more money from the knowledge.


You can make great money with programming. Just hang in there, be patient and don't be short-sighted. Rideshare's one side-effect is that is too easy. And that in itself is addictive.


Ummm5487 said:


> I just want another hustle to go along with the uber hustle that pays the same...if i could ever reach 2k a week i wouldnt care what no one think thatll be the hustle ill stick to for long term...uber got me at 1200 a weekend so if i can find something to pay me 800 a week...like the example i showed..even at $20 a hour (which in NC hardly anyone make that at a 9-5 with a degree) i still wouldnt make 800 a week...


You guys have Uber Black in your city? If this is what you want to keep doing, then at least upgrade. To give you an idea, my friend grosses $5000/week in NYC in his large SUV. Sometimes less, sometimes more, but the 5k average is maintained.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> You can make great money with programming. Just hang in there, be patient and don't be short-sighted. Rideshare's one side-effect is that is too easy. And that in itself is addictive.
> 
> You guys have Uber Black in your city? If this is what you want to keep doing, then at least upgrade. To give you an idea, my friend grosses $5000/week in NYC in his large SUV. Sometimes less, sometimes more, but the 5k average is maintained.


I have a Tahoe and I used to do Uber SUV... And I just got tired of Having 7 drunk people in my car instead of one or two.... I may try it again though


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> He deliver ryder trucks and bragged that he make between $1000-1200 every week


And he only works 3 to 4 days per week. I have a friend who delivers new semis from the factory to dealers, he works 3 to 4 days per week, company pays for his trip home, sometimes plane, sometimes bus, depending the distance, they reimburse a portion of his other road expenses, the remainder is a tax write off. His pay is based on miles, sets and stops. Example, he had a 4 truck set, started at the Peterbilt factory in Texas, stop one was Pueblo, Co, stop 2 was Denver, stop 3 was Salt Lake. He was paid to “build” the set, drive it, drop a truck at each stop, each night he stayed in a hotel, after the last stop he rented a car for the drive home. He picks and chooses his runs, but averages $60k annually, he’s been doing it for 10 yrs


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Yes I remember I had a delivery in Detroit but they couldn't take me until the next morning. Of course I refused to park just anywhere. I left the state and drove to the big TA/Loves trucking plaza off IN-10 and spent the night there. I woke up early the next day and drove back into Detroit, in daylight and directly to the warehouse.
> 
> View attachment 604936


I often spend the night at trucking plazas even just driving for Uber. I've never been bothered for sleeping in my car at a truck stop, whereas many other private lots the security will bug you and on public streets the cops bug you even when it is legal.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yes $1k a week is pretty easy to get in trucking, But that's rather low though. I'm still in contact with a lot of my friends who are still in the trucking field and the local guys are bringing home $1k to $1500. a week, And the regional guys are bringing in between $1200. to $2K a week.
> 
> You also earn more based by your experience. I have 9 years experience, So if I were to start driving again I would make considerably more than someone who's just starting out, but still you'd easily be able to earn $1k a week even as a noob trucker.
> 
> Also the more clearances and endorsements you get, opens up more opportunities to make considerably a lot more money. I have a buddy who drives those auto haulers. He's making $170k a year. It's a lot of work but he's getting paid for it too. Another body of mine drives a flatbed and has a contract with a steel rebar company. He bought a house for $200k and paid for it in full. You save a lot of money living in a truck for a couple of years and putting money that you would spend on rent into the bank instead.


Depending on the company and their insurance and policies, and how long you’ve been off the road, your 9 yrs exp could mean very little.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I often spend the night at trucking plazas even just driving for Uber. I've never been bothered for sleeping in my car at a truck stop, whereas many other private lots the security will bug you and on public streets the cops bug you even when it is legal.


No you wouldn't be bothered at a truck stop. Many times when a trucker is near relatives or friends homes, but they don't have to stay with their load, their people will just drive their cars to the truck stop and visit with the trucker. I've often seen that.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> Business owners and independent contractors go thru hell trying to get loans.. they want 2 years of tax returns... And a spreadsheet of your profits and losses.... and the more write-offs and deductions you have the more your income goes down and the bank base your income off your profit after all of your write-offs and deductions... So you made $50,000 but you had $45,000 of write-offs and deductions then the bank declares that you made $5,000 for the year and at that point they want you to get off their premises


Exactly, when I refinanced my house in November, they completely ignored my RS income, and only went based on my W2 income


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Depending on the company and their insurance and policies, and how long you’ve been off the road, your 9 yrs exp could mean very little.


I haven't been off the road long enough to lose any experience. I just renewed my CDL-A this year and passed my DOT physical, hazmat and all endorsements with flying colors. I still have a connection to the trucking world even though I've not actually worked for a trucking company. I have a buddy of mine who owns 4 trucks. Every summer I spend a few weeks hauling lighting and stage equipment to The Gorge. (Missing 2020 due to Covid.)


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> No you wouldn't be bothered at a truck stop. Many times when a trucker is near relatives or friends homes, but they don't have to stay with their load, their people will just drive their cars to the truck stop and visit with the trucker. I've often seen that.


If the driver could carry a motorcycle on the truck, what a difference that would make. Come on companies, it is only 700 lbs, let them do it.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> You can make great money with programming. Just hang in there, be patient and don't be short-sighted. Rideshare's one side-effect is that is too easy. And that in itself is addictive.
> 
> You guys have Uber Black in your city? If this is what you want to keep doing, then at least upgrade. To give you an idea, my friend grosses $5000/week in NYC in his large SUV. Sometimes less, sometimes more, but the 5k average is maintained.


That's the side effect I'm suffering from... It's too easy and I'll become spoiled and complacent... But then again that's a blessing God have given me ...a easy good paying job that I like ...in the Bible it says that's all a man could ask for...im no Bible freak but i do remember reading this


Ecclesiastes 3:22
I have seen that there is nothing better for a man than to enjoy his work, because that is his lot.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> If the driver could carry a motorcycle on the truck, what a difference that would make. Come on companies, it is only 700 lbs, let them do it.


I see some that do that


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> If the driver could carry a motorcycle on the truck, what a difference that would make. Come on companies, it is only 700 lbs, let them do it.


Because that 700 lbs could put you over on the drive axle and that's a fat ticket at the weigh station. I've had loads so heavy that I had to shift both the 5th Wheel and tandoms to every hole and just barely made that load legal. 

You start turning down loads to accommodate the weight of your motorcycle and you will find yourself terminated and riding it home.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> And he only works 3 to 4 days per week. I have a friend who delivers new semis from the factory to dealers, he works 3 to 4 days per week, company pays for his trip home, sometimes plane, sometimes bus, depending the distance, they reimburse a portion of his other road expenses, the remainder is a tax write off. His pay is based on miles, sets and stops. Example, he had a 4 truck set, started at the Peterbilt factory in Texas, stop one was Pueblo, Co, stop 2 was Denver, stop 3 was Salt Lake. He was paid to “build” the set, drive it, drop a truck at each stop, each night he stayed in a hotel, after the last stop he rented a car for the drive home. He picks and chooses his runs, but averages $60k annually, he’s been doing it for 10 yrs


Thats a hard life tho


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Because that 700 lbs could put you over on the drive axle and that's a fat ticket at the weigh station. I've had loads so heavy that I had to shift both the 5th Wheel and tandoms to every hole and just barely made that load legal.
> 
> You start turning down loads to accommodate the weight of your motorcycle and you will find yourself terminated and riding it home.


I have heard trucks receive tickets which cost thousands each. A friend recently got his permit so we talk about it on whatsapp.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm making anywhere between $1200 and 1600 a week....thats why getting out my safe toyota into a big rig to make the same or less would be silly


Is that before or after taxes, insurance, expenses? What’s your retirement plan? Some weeks I work 4 days, some weeks 5 days, typically around 50 hrs. On average I’m gone 2 nights a week, if I get a hotel the company pays for it. A slow week, my take home might be $800 (if I work a straight hourly 50 hr week), my long haul work is paid percent, the last 18 mos, I’ve averaged $1,250 week take home, for 5 days, I’ve also had several weeks of $2k take home. Week before July 4th, I ran 3,200 miles in 5 days, slept in the truck 4 nights, my gross was $3,460.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> I have heard trucks receive tickets which cost thousands each. A friend recently got his permit so we talk about it on whatsapp.
> 
> View attachment 604958


Yep a ticket for hundreds or thousands of dollars and put out of commission until the issue is fixed.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I often spend the night at trucking plazas even just driving for Uber. I've never been bothered for sleeping in my car at a truck stop, whereas many other private lots the security will bug you and on public streets the cops bug you even when it is legal.


Someone opened my door and stood over me while i was sleeping in my car one night...just so happen a night i had my gun with me...he came very very close to getting shot...i know my door should have been locked...it was but i opened it to spit and forgot to re lock it...just the other day some one called the police on me for being sleep in my car...a real life Karen...the cop woke me up i told him i was just taking a cat nap in between uber trips and said carry on and left


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Yep a ticket for hundreds or thousands of dollars and put out of commission until the issue is fixed.


So a ticket like that will be a big problem for the driver's career in that company, right?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> So a ticket like that will be a big problem for the driver's career in that company, right?


A big problem for his driving record too.
I had a few overweight tickets on my record. They took 7 years to fall off but wasn't serious as a moving violation.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> Thats a hard life tho


How do you figure? Every Sunday, he calls dispatch with his availability, if there’s a load he wants, he takes it, they book his flight out of Denver to the airport closest to his start point. His Lyft ride to/from the airport is paid by someone else. While he’s building a set or breaking it down, he gets $25/hr, he’s paid $.65 per mile to drive (some of these delivery jobs like this pay by the hour start to finish, the guys delivering for Volvo/Mack are union, paid a flat $35/hr from the time they arrive at the plant until the last truck is signed for, all hotels are paid for, driver only pays for meals and tolls, tolls are reimbursed)


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Is that before or after taxes, insurance, expenses? What’s your retirement plan? Some weeks I work 4 days, some weeks 5 days, typically around 50 hrs. On average I’m gone 2 nights a week, if I get a hotel the company pays for it. A slow week, my take home might be $800 (if I work a straight hourly 50 hr week), my long haul work is paid percent, the last 18 mos, I’ve averaged $1,250 week take home, for 5 days, I’ve also had several weeks of $2k take home. Week before July 4th, I ran 3,200 miles in 5 days, slept in the truck 4 nights, my gross was $3,460.


We really pay no taxes...i got my bills down to less than 1k a month...but i do spend 30 a day on gas...but as you see i usually only work 3 days a week...my cars paid for..insurance is 100 a month....im rich off ridesharing for all intents and purposes... I'm not really rich but I have enough money to do anything I want to do at least


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> How do you figure? Every Sunday, he calls dispatch with his availability, if there’s a load he wants, he takes it, they book his flight out of Denver to the airport closest to his start point. His Lyft ride to/from the airport is paid by someone else. While he’s building a set or breaking it down, he gets $25/hr, he’s paid $.65 per mile to drive (some of these delivery jobs like this pay by the hour start to finish, the guys delivering for Volvo/Mack are union, paid a flat $35/hr from the time they arrive at the plant until the last truck is signed for, all hotels are paid for, driver only pays for meals and tolls, tolls are reimbursed)


Maybe I should say it's a life that's not for everybody... I had a job doing the same thing and at the last minute I decided it wasn't for me ...before I even took one trip


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> A big problem for his driving record too.
> I had a few overweight tickets on my record. They took 7 years to fall off but wasn't serious as a moving violation.


It is a tough job indeed. As professionals, they are on a higher standard. I think the whole country finds out when a CDL holder is convicted of a moving violation, things are not local for them, it is country-wide.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Safar said:


> So a ticket like that will be a big problem for the driver's career in that company, right?


Depends on the ticket, the company, etc.. Due to the type of freight I haul, I get 7 or 8 overweight tickets per year, zero points on my license, insurance and company doesn’t care. I’ve had overweight fines in excess of $10,000 several times, company pays it, bills their customer, we move on. Speeding or other tickets are a problem on my record and government scores.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> It is a tough job indeed. As professionals, they are on a higher standard. I think the whole country finds out when a CDL holder is convicted of a moving violation, things are not local for them, it is country-wide.


Seemed like more headache than what it's worth


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Depends on the ticket, the company, etc.. Due to the type of freight I haul, I get 7 or 8 overweight tickets per year, zero points on my license, insurance and company doesn’t care. I’ve had overweight fines in excess of $10,000 several times, company pays it, bills their customer, we move on. Speeding or other tickets are a problem on my record and government scores.


$10,000 fine. What the hell is that! Damn!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> It is a tough job indeed. As professionals, they are on a higher standard. I think the whole country finds out when a CDL holder is convicted of a moving violation, things are not local for them, it is country-wide.


That's why rideshare pax could never get me to speed, do U-turns or break other traffic laws for them. I wasn't going to go through 9 years of trucking to only ruin my CDL doing rideshare.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> We really pay no taxes...i got my bills down to less than 1k a month...but i do spend 30 a day on gas...but as you see i usually only work 3 days a week...my cars paid for..insurance is 100 a month....im rich off ridesharing for all intents and purposes... I'm not really rich but I have enough money to do anything I want to do at least


Basically, you’re living less than paycheck to paycheck, due to the incredibly low rates you’re paid. What’s your plan for a catastrophic medical event or a car accident, anything that you can’t work for a few weeks, or the medical bills associated with?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> Seemed like more headache than what it's worth


They are the captain of a gigantic ship. They are the Alpha and Omega of that truck. I have huge respect for them. Saw this guy couple of months ago. He is responsible for all that. I have seen them loading those cars themselves. They earn every dollar.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> That's why rideshare pax could never get me to speed, do U-turns or break other traffic laws for them. I wasn't going to go through 9 years of trucking to only ruin my CDL doing rideshare.
> 
> View attachment 604962


What are the liability limits of truck insurance? Is $1 million enough for those folks?
They have the ability to destroy several cars and people in case of an accident 😁


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> What are the liability limits of truck insurance? Is $1 million enough for those folks?


I don't remember. That's the trucking company who handled it. But the truck, trailer and value of the load all have to be taken into consideration too.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Safar said:


> $10,000 fine. What the hell is that! Damn!


Load was 15,780 lbs overweight due to a scale malfunction. Gross weight violation was billed at $500 for the first 1,500 lbs, then so much per lb thereafter. 6 axle combination vehicle, 4 of 6 axles were overweight, each axle was cited as well.

BTW, here’s a citation that truckers deal with all the time, and if it was enforced correctly, so would RS drivers be. Hours of service, the number of hours you can legally work or drive. Three weeks ago, I inadvertently drove 18 minutes longer than legally allowed, 4 days after I did it, I was stopped for an inspection, when they found the violation on my e-log, it’s a $250 fine I’m responsible for. Some states, and the feds, have limitations on the number of hours RS drivers can legally drive/work, I see a lot of drivers on here posting weekly statements, that clearly show a violation. Good luck in an accident.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Safar said:


> What are the liability limits of truck insurance? Is $1 million enough for those folks?
> They have the ability to destroy several cars and people in case of an accident 😁


Per federal law, trucking companies must carry a minimum $750,000 basic liability coverage. Statistically, off all at fault truck crashes in the US, 90% are under this limit, less than 1% exceed $10 million, the rest are in between.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Load was 15,780 lbs overweight due to a scale malfunction. Gross weight violation was billed at $500 for the first 1,500 lbs, then so much per lb thereafter. 6 axle combination vehicle, 4 of 6 axles were overweight, each axle was cited as well.
> 
> BTW, here’s a citation that truckers deal with all the time, and if it was enforced correctly, so would RS drivers be. Hours of service, the number of hours you can legally work or drive. Three weeks ago, I inadvertently drove 18 minutes longer than legally allowed, 4 days after I did it, I was stopped for an inspection, when they found the violation on my e-log, it’s a $250 fine I’m responsible for. Some states, and the feds, have limitations on the number of hours RS drivers can legally drive/work, I see a lot of drivers on here posting weekly statements, that clearly show a violation. Good luck in an accident.


Damn! Who enforces all that, State Police?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Safar said:


> Damn! Who enforces all that, State Police?


Depends on the location, state police, local police, federal regulators


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Basically, you’re living less than paycheck to paycheck, due to the incredibly low rates you’re paid. What’s your plan for a catastrophic medical event or a car accident, anything that you can’t work for a few weeks, or the medical bills associated with?


"Less than pay check to check".ok im no longer conversing with you...i dont want that darkness in your spirit to infect my spirit....goodbye my friend✌


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Basically, you’re living less than paycheck to paycheck, due to the incredibly low rates you’re paid. What’s your plan for a catastrophic medical event or a car accident, anything that you can’t work for a few weeks, or the medical bills associated with?


By the way I've saved enough where I can be out of work for years if it came to it


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> "Less than pay check to check".ok im no longer conversing with you...i dont want that darkness in your spirit to infect my spirit....goodbye my friend✌


It’s not darkness, it’s reality


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> By the way I've saved enough where I can be out of work for years if it came to it


Good for you, you’re in the minority of RS drivers


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> It’s not darkness, it’s reality


I just showed you some days I make nearly $700 a day and I don't even pay much taxes and your response was I'm living less then check to check... I live within my means I save for more money than I spend... I don't live a doom and gloom type of life


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> "Less than pay check to check".ok im no longer conversing with you...i dont want that darkness in your spirit to infect my spirit....goodbye my friend✌


He is right, brother! I got away with it, you've been getting away with it. Uber will wash their hands off of you in case you are seriously injured God forbid. Just be safe out there. Drive 8 hours a shift, no more. Strictly follow the road laws. Good night!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> He is right, brother! I got away with it, you've been getting away with it. Uber will wash their hands off of you in case you are seriously injured God forbid. Just be safe out there. Drive 8 hours a shift, no more. Strictly follow the road laws. Good night!


I rebuke doom and gloom worst case scenarios being spoken into my life 🙌


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> I just showed you some days I make nearly $700 a day and I don't even pay much taxes and your response was I'm living less then check to check... I live within my means I save for more money than I spend... I don't live a doom and gloom type of life


Again, you are in the smallest minority of RS drivers, if you’re doing 700 per day consistently, you’re either working illegal hours or doing more than X or basic Lyft, which again puts you in a minority of drivers.

Further, you’ve said “I’ve made as much as $700 in a day”, that’s a far cry from doing it every single day. In the 5 yrs I did RS, I’ve had probably a dozen days where I did $500 to $700 for a single day of driving, those were the Sunday after Thanksgiving and NYE, a normal 8 hr day, was $120 to $160 before expenses and set aside for repairs, etc.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Again, you are in the smallest minority of RS drivers, if you’re doing 700 per day consistently, you’re either working illegal hours or doing more than X or basic Lyft, which again puts you in a minority of drivers.


Its not everyday but most weekends


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> I have a buddy who drives those auto haulers. He's making $170k a year. It's a lot of work but he's getting paid for it too.


They’re all owner operators. 100+ hours a week?
If I sleep out of my wav I can make 5k a week. But it’s not worth it health wise. I had to cut my hours because I was starting to build up chronic pain in my right foot from pressing the pedal all day. If not for the pain I’d be out there doing 100 hours a week.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Its not everyday but most weekends
> View attachment 604967


Nobody is going to believe you you make quarter millions driving UberX every year unless you are the one sitting in office running simulations. Also I would like to see everyones earning after September when there is no more handout from government. I worked hard and some days I made $300+ but most of the days I averaged $20 per. Those kind of number is usually on Thanksgiving or NYE in good old days not easy to get day after day.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Its 100% no brainer for a younger person to take a real job now. my walmart pays $17 hour. super market same. i am 59 , will retire soon.
first off benifits. SSS- workmans comp-w2 employee- no tax problems. no wear and tear. work 40 hours in reg job do this shit when its peaking surge on sat sunday.
i do wheelchair for many years. and x and xl. with their cuts of up to 50%+ most are driving at a loss. 
know your numbers. every year i owe taxes. but my van cost a shit ton of cash.
truck drivers make alot more than 50k ..walmart pays 35k as most cannot find workers


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Also is really funny has many drivers say they earn 2k a week. but take out no expenses gas wear and tear time.
and show us their pay at 7 days a week x 10+ hour days
i do 5 days a week fulltime. i was that guy who did 6 days at killer pays till they killed bar surges-concert surges- why work those hours with a $15 stickey surge as per 4x


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Because that 700 lbs could put you over on the drive axle and that's a fat ticket at the weigh station. I've had loads so heavy that I had to shift both the 5th Wheel and tandoms to every hole and just barely made that load legal.
> 
> You start turning down loads to accommodate the weight of your motorcycle and you will find yourself terminated and riding it home.


What about mounting it on the front of the truck and using a bike that weighs half as much? Itd be like having a fat driver over the first axle.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> The way i see it...even if a job is paying $20 a hour at 40 hrs a week thats $800 then subtract atleast $100 for taxes and benefits...you are left with $700 while being committed to someone else company...having to put in for a vacation or a day off...rushing not to be late or youll "get in trouble".....ive made $700 in a day doing uber without all that extra baggage....ill panic if i was only making 800 a week...to me its no comparison


Not to mention having to drive maybe 20-30min to get to work and the same back.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> It's pretty simple:
> 
> As an IC, you should form an LLC (if you do this full time), and lease a vehicle for your business. Leases are fully tax deductible as a business expense. Depreciation on a vehicle purchased on a loan is not. Nothing about a loan is tax deductible for a vehicle. Zero. Nadda. Zilch.
> 
> But really, the best thing you should be doing is just paying cash for a 4-6 y/o car. No loan. Cash in full. 4 years if you want to be able to do comfort. 6 if you're just doing X/XL,Eats.


57cents a mile is deductible, you can't deduct mileage on a lease. You can deduct gas on a lease buy you have to be diligent about keeping receipts only related to driving RS.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Flawlessbox said:


> Nobody is going to believe you you make quarter millions driving UberX every year unless you are the one sitting in office running simulations. Also I would like to see everyones earning after September when there is no more handout from government. I worked hard and some days I made $300+ but most of the days I averaged $20 per. Those kind of number is usually on Thanksgiving or NYE in good old days not easy to get day after day.


I dont know where bergen is but maybe driving in bergen is the reason for that


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> What about mounting it on the front of the truck and using a bike that weighs half as much? Itd be like having a fat driver over the first axle.



Lots of problems.

Lack of PTO inspections would be assumed, plus that 200 mile recheck would be difficult (hazmat.)
The front axle is the steer axle. That alone is a problem. Coming down mountain passes would be risky let alone in summer when you are already more likely to get a tire blow out if your tires are capped.

Plus that would not be legal since the front of the truck is not equipped to weight, but more importantly the blinkers and headlights would be obscured. Any higher and the driver's view would be obstructed. Also that would be blocked the engine's air flow. Further the nose of the truck is not one solid piece. It's two. The top lifts for inspection/maintenance and it's fiberglass. Not made for weight.

Also the driver's weight is in-between the front axle and the first drive axle. And again, when hauling very heavy freight I have had to bounce the weight back and forth on all axles before I barely got it legal.

Further, I can't even imagine trying to go down Cabbage Hill in Oregon with that kind of instability over the steer axle. Pretty sure it would end like this guy, who I saw go over the cliff in Flagstaff. No, he didn't survive.









No, I definitely wouldn't want extra weight over my steers.
(Fixed mount camera. Still taken later from video footage. )










Oh...and you will become Border Inspection's new best friend.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> Its not... only difference you can go in with a trucker's pay stub and get a mortgage or a car loan you can't get that being a Uber driver


And getting the paperwork needed to become a debtor/slave is better?
I suppose.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I have a few buddies in the trucking industry. They make about 2k a week but they are constantly on the road driving cross country. I mean, if you dont mind being away from home and family for several weeks then maybe you should look into trucking


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> They’re all owner operators. 100+ hours a week?
> If I sleep out of my wav I can make 5k a week. But it’s not worth it health wise. I had to cut my hours because I was starting to build up chronic pain in my right foot from pressing the pedal all day. If not for the pain I’d be out there doing 100 hours a week.


No he works for a private owner though. Federal law says truckers can't go over 70 hour weeks. It's a huge violation by both the driver and the company if a driver is caught doing that.

He gets that amount because he's had 12 years experience prior driving heavy haul and construction vehicles. Plus the job of auto hauler requires constant maneuvering of the vehicles on board to make sure that the truck is not over on any axle, is still within the weight limits at each drop off/pick up, and each vehicle is secured properly.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Its 100% no brainer for a younger person to take a real job now. my walmart pays $17 hour. super market same. i am 59 , will retire soon.
> first off benifits. SSS- workmans comp-w2 employee- no tax problems. no wear and tear. work 40 hours in reg job do this shit when its peaking surge on sat sunday.
> i do wheelchair for many years. and x and xl. with their cuts of up to 50%+ most are driving at a loss.
> know your numbers. every year i owe taxes. but my van cost a shit ton of cash.
> truck drivers make alot more than 50k ..walmart pays 35k as most cannot find workers





bobby747 said:


> Also is really funny has many drivers say they earn 2k a week. but take out no expenses gas wear and tear time.
> and show us their pay at 7 days a week x 10+ hour days
> i do 5 days a week fulltime. i was that guy who did 6 days at killer pays till they killed bar surges-concert surges- why work those hours with a $15 stickey surge as per 4x


I honestly feel bad for most drivers outside of nyc and who are not driving wav. I don’t think I’d be able to do this anywhere else. I barely worked 20 hrs this week and I’m already at $1,300. By the end of the week I will finish with at least 3k. Now imagine if I put in 80 hours…easily 5k. Subtract gas and tolls, weekly rental and it’s 4k. Then subtract taxes and it comes out to $2,600 in profit per week. If it didn’t kill my feet I’d be pulling these numbers weekly.


Lissetti said:


> No he works for a private owner though. Federal law says truckers can't go over 70 hour weeks. It's a huge violation by both the driver and the company if a driver is caught doing that.
> 
> He gets that amount because he's had 12 years experience prior driving heavy haul and construction vehicles. Plus the job of auto hauler requires constant maneuvering of the vehicles on board to make sure that the truck is not over on any axle, is still within the weight limits at each drop off/pick up, and each vehicle is secured properly.


Even with 70 hours a week I’ll make 4k+ without taxes and expenses taken out. Not sure how they don’t have chronic pain in their feet with those hours, I must be doing something wrong. Unless they drive on cruise control the entire time.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> And getting the paperwork needed to become a debtor/slave is better?
> I suppose.


Even billionaires have mortgages... So I can't let you shame me for wanting to get a mortgage...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I honestly feel bad for most drivers outside of nyc and who are not driving wav. I don’t think I’d be able to do this anywhere else. I barely worked 20 hrs this week and I’m already at $1,300. By the end of the week I will finish with at least 3k. Now imagine if I put in 80 hours…easily 5k. Subtract gas and tolls, weekly rental and it’s 4k. Then subtract taxes and it comes out to $2,600 in profit per week. If it didn’t kill my feet I’d be pulling these numbers weekly.
> 
> 
> Even with 70 hours a week I’ll make 4k+ without taxes and expenses taken out. Not sure how they don’t have chronic pain in their feet with those hours, I must be doing something wrong. Unless they drive on cruise control the entire time.


Trucks are better equipped for a driver being in the seat for long hours. For one, the seats are air ride, and two, the position of the foot pedal and the seat is as if a person was sitting in a standard chair. Also, yes, most truckers once they get out of the city put it on cruise control.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

jfinks said:


> 57cents a mile is deductible, you can't deduct mileage on a lease. You can deduct gas on a lease buy you have to be diligent about keeping receipts only related to driving RS.


The gas is literally the easiest thing to keep track of. Corporate fleet gas card.

There's a reason why most company-owned cars are leases.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Trucks are better equipped for a driver being in the seat for long hours. For one, the seats are air ride, and two, the position of the foot pedal and the seat is as if a person was sitting in a standard chair. Also, yes, most truckers once they get out of the city put it on cruise control.
> 
> View attachment 605057


I’m ready to make 170k in comfort, come scoop me up 😆


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I’m ready to make 170k in comfort, come scoop me up 😆


I agree. Although I fiercely maintain my CDL-A...I earned it so I'm gonna keep it til I can't pass a DOT physical, can't do a 100 point inspection, or back up a truck (straight/45/90 and blindside negotiable) anymore, but I'm not going back into a career as a trucker.

People always say in rideshare to have a plan B. In the 3 years I drove rideshare, my CDL was always my plan B. Now that I work at a day job in tech, I'm also working on building a plan C and D.

But for now, I keep my CDL and use it as it suits me, to scoop up some extra cash here and there, but I agree, I like earning good money in comfort, which means not living my life inside a hot/cold dusty and diesel fumed environment.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The scariest thing I think about the CDL is that it is also your regular driver's license. I don't think you would want to have that kind of attention, especially from cops when you are driving your own car.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> The scariest thing I think about the CDL is that it is also your regular driver's license. I don't think you would want to have that kind of attention, especially from cops when you are driving your own car.


Why not? That's exactly the reason cops don't pull me over with my black out window tint. Yeah they get behind me, run my plates, and soon as that enhanced CDL w/hazmat enforcement pops up on their screen, they do a U-turn or take off in another direction to go look for action elsewhere.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> I agree. Although I fiercely maintain my CDL-A...I earned it so I'm gonna keep it til I can't pass a DOT physical, can't do a 100 point inspection, or back up a truck (straight/45/90 and blindside negotiable) anymore, but I'm not going back into a career as a trucker.
> 
> People always say in rideshare to have a plan B. In the 3 years I drove rideshare, my CDL was always my plan B. Now that I work at a day job in tech, I'm also working on building a plan C and D.
> 
> But for now, I keep my CDL and use it as it suits me, to scoop up some extra cash here and there, but I agree, I like earning good money in comfort, which means not living my life inside a hot/cold dusty and diesel fumed environment.


I always knew you were going to make it into tech 🤓

I want to go back to resuming the limo business. I’ve had enough of pressing the peddle all day for over a year and a half now.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Why not? That's exactly the reason cops don't pull me over with my black out window tint. Yeah they get behind me, run my plates, and soon as that enhanced CDL w/hazmat enforcement pops up on their screen, they do a U-turn or take off in another direction to go look for action elsewhere.


 I thought if you do something stupid, they will punish you for it, for being stupid like the rest of the population


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> I thought if you do something stupid, they will punish you for it, for being stupid like the rest of the population


Well ok if you do something stupid yes. A CDL holder is considered a professional driver. But cops aren't going to go out of their way to punish you for a non moving violation unless you really deserve it i.e being a CDL holder and you do something you have been trained not to do.

Also depends on the cop. Once I decided to open up the throttle and feel the bliss of the turbo in my GTI. A few seconds later blue and yellows were in my rear view. I ended up at the side of the road getting a finger in my face lecture by a Washington State Patrol trooper.











"You have a CDL! You know better! You know how hard it is to earn a CDL and further get the endorsements you have!! All to risk losing it on....

THIS????!!!"
(Points to my GTI.)









I ended up only getting an equipment violation for a foggy headlight lense. He was making sure I got a ticket, but he kept it off my CDL by not making it a moving violation, which he fully could have because I was speeding.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Well ok if you do something stupid yes. A CDL holder is considered a professional driver. But cops aren't going to go out of their way to punish you for a non moving violation unless you really deserve it i.e being a CDL holder and you do something you have been trained not to do.
> 
> Also depends on the cop. Once I decided to open up the throttle and feel the bliss of the turbo in my GTI. A few seconds later blue and yellows were in my rear view. I ended up at the side of the road getting a finger in my face lecture by a Washington State Patrol trooper.
> 
> ...


Lissetti, Would you mind uploading your CDL of course by blurring your name and details, I just wanna see how CDL looks and what it says.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> So ive had a few pax try to tell me i should apply for this or that..and how Im wasting my life being a uber driver. The other day I had a career trucker tell me i need to leave "this peanuts money and come get some real money"...then he tells me I could make 1k a week 1200 if I "run real hard"...
> Without boasting I let him know i do that just working week ends and on slow weeks...somehow some way he still tried to convince me that me driving a big dangerous 18 wheeler to big dangerous cities across the country for less money than i make to drive pretty college chicks from bar to bar in my toyota in my city would be my best move...most will disagree but im starting to believe gig workers are some of the top earners in the nation...which I dont know if that bad or good


His $1000 a week is after taxes, no expenses to pay and he likely has health insurance also. I bet you can't say that. Also driving a truck is not a dangerous job.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Well ok if you do something stupid yes. A CDL holder is considered a professional driver. But cops aren't going to go out of their way to punish you for a non moving violation unless you really deserve it i.e being a CDL holder and you do something you have been trained not to do.
> 
> Also depends on the cop. Once I decided to open up the throttle and feel the bliss of the turbo in my GTI. A few seconds later blue and yellows were in my rear view. I ended up at the side of the road getting a finger in my face lecture by a Washington State Patrol trooper.
> 
> ...


It is not hard to get a CDL, the endorsements can be a little harder to get but still not a big deal.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

No matter what you say guys, truckers are badass and cool. They are the captain of a ****en ship. Rideshare drivers are whimps in 
comparison 😁


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> It is not hard to get a CDL, the endorsements can be a little harder to get but still not a big deal.


Sure if you go to a trucking company. I did not. I went to a trucking school which brought in state troopers. They were not so easy. They were not going to pass anyone who wasn't up to standards. Not all my class made it.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

While I could, but the amount of removing of information on the license would no longer even identify it as my license. The license also has watermarks which can be lifted digitally and read.

I can upload a standard WA state enhanced CDL sample I got off Google though.


Mine looks like this one, except it has the pink bar on top.














Here's a clip from the top of my actual license.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> While I could, but the amount of removing of information on the license would no longer even identify it as my license. The license also has watermarks which can be lifted digitally and read.
> 
> I can upload a standard WA state enhanced CDL sample I got off Google though.
> 
> ...


See, it is different. Cops will notice that, being stupid is not a good idea 😁


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Those trucks also must be very torquey, very very torquey. Pulling thousands of pounds of weight from 0 speed is not easy.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> Those trucks also must be very torquey, very very torquey. Pulling thousands of pounds of weight from 0 speed is not easy.


It's a learning process. Some drivers float gears, and some don't. I've heard many noobs driving down the highway shifting gears sounding like they were strangling a rooster.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> It's a learning process. Some drivers float gears, and some don't. I've heard many noobs driving down the highway shifting gears sounding like they were strangling a rooster.


 I will get my CDL at some point in my life, God willing. Trucks fascinate me, specially after my road trip to Seattle. After I passed through the crowded East Coast and Chicago, there was just wilderness, me and trucks around me.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I think people who drive trucks don't do it just for the money, maybe they're fed up with people and want to be left alone and keep moving like modern gypsies. This friend of mine who got his permit, he can easily make $2000 driving Uber in New York City. He has a TLC plate. He is just fed up with all that crap in New York City. He wants to get out. I wouldn't blame him.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

You know we say that rideshare is addictive, I have heard that there are truck drivers out there who have been driving trucks for 40 years. Good luck convincing that guy to sit at a desk, the guy will lose his mind 😁


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> You know we say that rideshare is addictive, I have heard that there are truck drivers out there who have been driving trucks for 40 years. Good luck convincing that guy to sit at a desk, the guy will lose his mind 😁


Exactly....i never could do that...my collar with always be blue


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I honestly feel bad for most drivers outside of nyc and who are not driving wav. I don’t think I’d be able to do this anywhere else. I barely worked 20 hrs this week and I’m already at $1,300. By the end of the week I will finish with at least 3k. Now imagine if I put in 80 hours…easily 5k. Subtract gas and tolls, weekly rental and it’s 4k. Then subtract taxes and it comes out to $2,600 in profit per week. If it didn’t kill my feet I’d be pulling these numbers weekly.
> 
> 
> Even with 70 hours a week I’ll make 4k+ without taxes and expenses taken out. Not sure how they don’t have chronic pain in their feet with those hours, I must be doing something wrong. Unless they drive on cruise control the entire time.


The wrong shoes and not getting off your ass and walking around from time to time....youll get plantars fasciitis...and achilles tendinitis....i had both last year followed by a bout with covid...2020 was a rough one


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Hardly anyone makes multiples of $20 per hour.


well, that depends on a few variables, yes? Which state is a big one. What career, etc etc.

But to say 'hardly anyone' is like saying 'most'. Not correct.

We are talking a career job; not a retail worker or a FF restaurant line position. 

Take a google at sonographer and see the BEGINNING salary for a bunch of states; multiples of $20 an hour or at least over $20 per hour, right? A few states you can jump over as they are super high. 

The point being a career job that requires college and certificates is not a $20 per hour position. Even in Wyoming.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> I dont know where bergen is but maybe driving in bergen is the reason for that


Bergen County bordering NYC, and it’s got to be busier than any place Raleigh NC I assume. Nobody is making 200k-1/4 millions driving UberX unless you are one that is sitting in office running simulation. Like I said before, I want to see your and other drivers number come September and October. If you post yours, I am willing to post my gross that I am taking around 10%-12% and investing on 10%-25% for future growth. I expect to take 3X in two years IF pandemic end. I want to hear what happens when all your competition comes back.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> well, that depends on a few variables, yes? Which state is a big one. What career, etc etc.
> 
> But to say 'hardly anyone' is like saying 'most'. Not correct.
> 
> ...


In NC 20 a hour is about as good as it gets for most


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Can you imagine if I didn't quit my low wage tech job back in 2013 for taxi and later rideshare, and invested my time and energy in tech instead? I would be a senior software engineer for some big company right now. I was a coding wizard back in college, but after immigration to the United States and due to my family issues and commitments, I had to drive, it was easy money. I was really good, I mean people write code these days in high level languages, I was freaking coding in hardcore C/C++, that is as tough as it gets. No easy job, it was hardcore coding.
Driving destroyed me, my blood boils for wasting almost a decade of my life. No more, you guys keep driving, I am done, I don't wanna be 40 years old and freaking driving people around. Don't fall for this easy money, focus on your future, especially the young ones here.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Flawlessbox said:


> Bergen County bordering NYC, and it’s got to be busier than any place Raleigh NC I assume. Nobody is making 200k-1/4 millions driving UberX unless you are one that is sitting in office running simulation. Like I said before, I want to see your and other drivers number come September and October. If you post yours, I am willing to post my gross that I am taking around 10%-12% and investing on 10%-25% for future growth. I expect to take 3X in two years IF pandemic end. I want to hear what happens when all your competition comes back.


Sound like you hope I fail


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The only good thing that happened to me from rideshare(Good thing because it will affect me positively in life) is my solid credit, both Personal Credit and Business Credit. My personal credit score is so high, it will not go any higher than that, it's the peak. It was 842 last time I checked my score at a dealership. Thanks to the 4 cars that I paid off, and the big cash flow that rideshare provided. That's the only positive thing that happened to me, the rest is just disaster.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


>


The load caught fire, right?
No wonder Seattle warns truckers with dangerous material to stay the hell out of downtown.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> The only good thing that happened to me from rideshare(Good thing because it will affect me positively in life) is my solid credit, both Personal Credit and Business Credit. My personal credit score is so high, it will not go any higher than that, it's the peak. It was 842 last time I checked my score at a dealership. Thanks to the 4 cars that I paid off, and the big cash flow that rideshare provided. That's the only positive thing that happened to me, the rest is just disaster.


So the big cash flow wasnt good?....count your blessings homie!!!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> So the big cash flow wasnt good?....count your blessings homie!!!


That cash flow is fake. It doesn't count. I didn't pay much taxes, specially when I opened a Corporation.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> The load caught fire, right?
> No wonder Seattle warns truckers with dangerous material to stay the hell out of downtown.


His fuel tanks ruptured.

Also those signs you see are for hazmat loads, primarily flammable loads. They are prohibited in the I-90 tunnel and the 99 tunnel. The trucks still can go downtown though, just not in the tunnels. They do refuel the gas stations DT after all...


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> His fuel tanks ruptured.
> 
> Also those signs you see are for hazmat loads, primarily flammable loads. They are prohibited in the I-90 tunnel and the 99 tunnel. The trucks still can go downtown though, just not in the tunnels. They do refuel the gas stations DT after all...


I see.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> His fuel tanks ruptured.
> 
> Also those signs you see are for hazmat loads, primarily flammable loads. They are prohibited in the I-90 tunnel and the 99 tunnel. The trucks still can go downtown though, just not in the tunnels. They do refuel the gas stations DT after all...


I don't exactly remember where, but I saw this somewhere in the midwest. What do you think, what caused that?
Though I remember it was windy.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> That cash flow is fake. It doesn't count. I didn't pay much taxes, specially when I opened a Corporation.


How's the cash flow fake?... I bet you was going out buying cars that was over ten Grand... I keep me a $5,000 Toyota and I'll run it til can't run anymore


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> I don't exactly remember where, but I saw this somewhere in the midwest. What do you think, what caused that?
> Though I remember it was windy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 605178


The wind


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> well, that depends on a few variables, yes? Which state is a big one. What career, etc etc.
> 
> But to say 'hardly anyone' is like saying 'most'. Not correct.
> 
> ...



Looks like only California and Oregon have a median salary for sonographer that is more than twice $20/hr. Many states the median is just a few dollars an hour more than $20/hr. I would imagine the starting pay is lower than the median.




__





Ultrasound Technician Salary Guide


Learn more about average salaries and hourly wages for diagnostic medical sonographers in your area. Research factors that affect salaries and employment.




ultrasoundschoolsguide.com


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> How's the cash flow fake?... I bet you was going out buying cars that was over ten Grand... I keep me a $5,000 Toyota and I'll run it til can't run anymore


You can't drive a $5000 Toyota for 80 hours a week. You will kill your body. I drove $30,000+ cars, because I loved my health and comfort. I have 22,000 Uber/Lyft rides. I would have killed myself if I did that in a small 13 year old car. I didn't lose anything on those cars, flipped them at good prices from friends, and received tons in deductions specially with my corporation.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> You can't drive a $5000 Toyota for 80 hours a week. You will kill your body. I drove $30,000+ cars, because I loved my health and comfort. I have 22,000 Uber/Lyft rides. I would have killed myself if I did that in a small 13 year old car. I didn't lose anything on those cars, flipped them at good prices from friends, and received tons in deductions specially with my corporation.


I figured you was doing it in expensive cars....no way you "flipped them"...no way a 5,000 dollar car is sooo much more uncomfortable than a 30000 car.....i been doing this 6 years have 20k plus trip and even spent 2 of them years spending most nights sleep in my car a yaris one of the smallest cars there is and im healthier at 39 than when i was 19....


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> I don't exactly remember where, but I saw this somewhere in the midwest. What do you think, what caused that?
> Though I remember it was windy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 605178


Looks like going up Manastash Ridge. There is lots of wind up there I've never experienced any trouble hauling an empty both up or down it. Lots of stuff could have happened including the driver falling asleep.



Now this driver..... I bet this driver couldn't walk after Washington state was finished with him.










A Canadian driver with a Canadian truck, hauling a Canadian trailer with a hazmat load, took a curve too fast, the curve is clearly signed properly for slow speed. (I'm imgagining the driver mournfully singing the Canadian national anthem from the back of the police squad car.) 🇨🇦


And......oh it just gets "better" for him. His spilled hazmat load ran into a fresh water stream that feeds to a state wildlife sanctuary. So the EPA showed up.




















And....And! ......😃 A state trooper got his new tactical boots ruined in the runoff.











And! ...And!!.....Two Uber drivers with airport bound pax in the car, got stuck behind the accident and had to abandon their cars for the entire 9 hour investigation.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> I figured you was doing it in expensive cars....no way you "flipped them"...no way a 5,000 dollar car is sooo much more uncomfortable than a 30000 car.....i been doing this 6 years have 20k plus trip and even spent 2 of them years spending most nights sleep in my car a yaris one of the smallest cars there is and im healthier at 39 than when i was 19....


Dude my Corolla gave me tail bone pain lol. Yaris is even worse. I don't know how you do ut.
And I did flip them not losing more than $10,000. While I paid less than $1000 in taxes despite grossing $110,000. Two things did the trick, new car purchase and my Corporation. I guess I paid a price for my comfort, and good personal and business credit.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Sis, what are these guys doing here? This is a residential area.


@Lissetti


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> Dude my Corolla gave me tail bone pain lol. Yaris is even worse. I don't know how you do ut.
> And I did flip them not losing more than $10,000. While I paid less than $1000 in taxes despite grossing $110,000. Two things did the trick, new car purchase and my Corporation. I guess I paid a price for my comfort, and good personal and business credit.


Recently my tail bone have started to hurt a little....but instead of running a 30k car in the ground i brought a 5 dollar seat cushion instead


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> Recently my tail bone have started to hurt a little....but instead of running a 30k car in the ground i brought a 5 dollar seat cushion instead


Friend in NYC is being offered this. So yeah maybe you're right, rideshare cash flow is not fake 😅


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> Friend in NYC is being offered this. So yeah maybe you're right, rideshare cash flow is not fake 😅
> 
> View attachment 605235


Is that a loan or ppp or what?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I would imagine the starting pay is lower than the median.


now go back and look what an experienced sonographer with multi certifications gets per hour.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> Is that a loan or ppp or what?


30 year loan at 1.5% I think, I am not exactly sure. Google EIDL.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Safar said:


> 30 year loan at 1.5% I think, I am not exactly sure. Google EIDL.


I damn sure am👀


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> now go back and look what an experienced sonographer with multi certifications gets per hour.


Is the median sonographer inexperienced and uncertified? High job turnover rate?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> High job turnover rate?


polar opposite. Very little turn over, very difficult to find FT positions vs per diem. think head hunters only. 

Not sure any hospital would hire a sonographer who had NO certifications. gotta have at least 1.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> polar opposite. Very little turn over, very difficult to find FT positions vs per diem. think head hunters only.
> 
> Not sure any hospital would hire a sonographer who had NO certifications. gotta have at least 1.


Sounds like they have the proverbial chicken and egg problem too like in most industries.

Kind of like how you need 3-5 years of experience as an engineer in a "fast-paced manufacturing environment", (I swear all the job postings use the same writer), to get an entry-level mechanical engineering job, or how when you apply for an entry-level software engineering job you need to have 3 years of experience working with libraries that were invented 2 years ago to get past HR.

Heck, my initial application at the casino was rejected originally because I didn't have years of cash handling experience and thus couldn't be trusted with a $200 cash drawer or to give proper change even though I had taken differential equations in college. I only got the casino job thanks to good old nepotism to bypass HR filters.

May the most convincing liar win.

I almost feel like many Uber drivers are simply too honest to gain employment in another field.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> They’re all owner operators. 100+ hours a week?
> If I sleep out of my wav I can make 5k a week. But it’s not worth it health wise. I had to cut my hours because I was starting to build up chronic pain in my right foot from pressing the pedal all day. If not for the pain I’d be out there doing 100 hours a week.


Depending on the region, a small percentage of car haulers are O/O, and they aren't working 100 hrs a week, not anymore


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Safar said:


> I have had so many $2000 weeks in my rideshare career that I can't count. So many. Rideshare does pay, even still. Just a few that I have in my screenshot folder now.
> But the question is, for how long will you do it? It doesn't teach you anything, you don't learn anything.
> 
> View attachment 604933
> ...


For every one of those weeks, take out the non-guaranteed earnings, the promotions, the vehicle related reimbursement, etc., and then tell us what your earned. Look at that first one, $2,555 for 68 hrs, $750 of that is a promo that you had to push extra for, that's not a guaranteed income, the same with the tips, and the toll is a reimbursement, the reality, you made $1,675.60. Oddly, last week, I logged 52 hours and grossed slightly more than you, and my only out of pocket was my meals.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I haven't been off the road long enough to lose any experience. I just renewed my CDL-A this year and passed my DOT physical, hazmat and all endorsements with flying colors. I still have a connection to the trucking world even though I've not actually worked for a trucking company. I have a buddy of mine who owns 4 trucks. Every summer I spend a few weeks hauling lighting and stage equipment to The Gorge. (Missing 2020 due to Covid.)


In your opinion you haven't lost any exp., I'm on the trucking forums daily, and almost daily are questions/comments from drivers reentering the industry after a few years out of it, being told they have to start at the bottom of the totem pole, while they may not have to go out with a trainer, they are considered a rookie driver.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Why not? That's exactly the reason cops don't pull me over with my black out window tint. Yeah they get behind me, run my plates, and soon as that enhanced CDL w/hazmat enforcement pops up on their screen, they do a U-turn or take off in another direction to go look for action elsewhere.


If a cop runs your plates deep enough to review your license status, without physically seeing your license, they are interested in you for many reasons


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Looks like going up Manastash Ridge. There is lots of wind up there I've never experienced any trouble hauling an empty both up or down it. Lots of stuff could have happened including the driver falling asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JB Hunt container, speaks volumes about the driver


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> JB Hunt container, speaks volumes about the driver


A Dray Driver too at that. Picked up off the BNSF rail yard less than 2 miles away. 

He went and dumped that Lowes load all over the highway, with a JB Hunt flag to all motorists passing by. 

What a beautiful day for free advertising. 🤣


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> If a cop runs your plates deep enough to review your license status, without physically seeing your license, they are interested in you for many reasons


Yep. I live in Da Hood and I have black out window tint.

That's the only reason.

Also that primary happens when I drive past midnight around here.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> For every one of those weeks, take out the non-guaranteed earnings, the promotions, the vehicle related reimbursement, etc., and then tell us what your earned. Look at that first one, $2,555 for 68 hrs, $750 of that is a promo that you had to push extra for, that's not a guaranteed income, the same with the tips, and the toll is a reimbursement, the reality, you made $1,675.60. Oddly, last week, I logged 52 hours and grossed slightly more than you, and my only out of pocket was my meals.


 What is your point?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> For every one of those weeks, take out the non-guaranteed earnings, the promotions, the vehicle related reimbursement, etc., and then tell us what your earned. Look at that first one, $2,555 for 68 hrs, $750 of that is a promo that you had to push extra for, that's not a guaranteed income, the same with the tips, and the toll is a reimbursement, the reality, you made $1,675.60. Oddly, last week, I logged 52 hours and grossed slightly more than you, and my only out of pocket was my meals.


 Ohh, you're talking about your truck got you, my bad


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes truck drivers make decent money, that is what I've been telling these guys. And your cash flow is real, unlike the cash flow of rideshare which has no meaning.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Yep. I live in Da Hood and I have black out window tint.
> 
> That's the only reason.
> 
> Also that primary happens when I drive past midnight around here.


Da Hood? Where is the Hood of Seattle area?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Safar said:


> Yes truck drivers make decent money, that is what I've been telling these guys. And your cash flow is real, unlike the cash flow of rideshare which has no meaning.


I don't understand how Uber cash flow is any less real that trucker cash flow, especially if you are an owner operator trucker you still have to use a lot of that cash flow for maintaining the truck.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> In your opinion you haven't lost any exp., I'm on the trucking forums daily, and almost daily are questions/comments from drivers reentering the industry after a few years out of it, being told they have to start at the bottom of the totem pole, while they may not have to go out with a trainer, they are considered a rookie driver.


Well three of my former employers told me I'm welcome to come back anytime. They would take me out back to evaluate my driving and backing skills and take it from there. Most likely a week driving with a senior driver. But they do that with all new hires regardless. 

I have no interest in going back through. Time to time when I'm hanging with a friend of mine, I help him out as a yard dog if he needs it. Other than that I have no interest. It's not the trucking so much as the industry and all those "Smart Trucks."


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> Da Hood? Where is the Hood of Seattle area?


Lots of Hoods. But remember I don't live in Seattle.

But if you want a hood in Seattle, try First Hill after 10PM.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> For every one of those weeks, take out the non-guaranteed earnings, the promotions, the vehicle related reimbursement, etc., and then tell us what your earned. Look at that first one, $2,555 for 68 hrs, $750 of that is a promo that you had to push extra for, that's not a guaranteed income, the same with the tips, and the toll is a reimbursement, the reality, you made $1,675.60. Oddly, last week, I logged 52 hours and grossed slightly more than you, and my only out of pocket was my meals.


 We never paid decent taxes on rideshare so basically in the eyes of the banks we are broke 😅


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Lots of Hoods. But remember I don't live in Seattle.
> 
> But if you want a hood in Seattle, try First Hill after 10PM.


 Doesn't get as bad as The Bronx? 😁


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> Sis, what are these guys doing here? This is a residential area.
> 
> 
> @Lissetti
> ...


They are sleeping, or on home time

Don't disturb them.

Law says they have to take 10 hours off if they are just on their off duty time.

My guess is they have family nearby


Also, I drove my condo tractor with a 53 foot trailer onto my dead end road and parked it in front of my house for a weekend when didn't get a load out before 5pm on a Friday. My dispatch didn't work weekends and freight was low because it was February. (1st quarter. )


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Well three of my former employers told me I'm welcome to come back anytime. They would take me out back to evaluate my driving and backing skills and take it from there. Most likely a week driving with a senior driver. But they do that with all new hires regardless.
> 
> I have no interest in going back through. Time to time when I'm hanging with a friend of mine, I help him out as a yard dog if he needs it. Other than that I have no interest. It's not the trucking so much as the industry and all those "Smart Trucks."


 You don't miss 1500 pounds feet of torque?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> Doesn't get as bad as The Bronx? 😁


The Bronx is practically a tourist attraction now. I think other states have beat New York in crime stats. I'd walk through the Bronx, but I wouldn't walk through a few towns/cities in Washington state. 

You know they call Tacoma Washington "TaCompton."


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Safar said:


> You don't miss 1500 pounds feet of torque?


I never drove the True Trucks. I came onto it in the 2000's. Even then the trucks were equipped with driver assist features, such as that cursed Bendix Wingman brake assist. 


I have never driven a non-power steering, non-power clutch truck. 

No "Convoy" for me.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

@Lissetti
This place with Piers is similar to Westside Highway in Manhattan. Gorgeous day today.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I don't understand how Uber cash flow is any less real that trucker cash flow, especially if you are an owner operator trucker you still have to use a lot of that cash flow for maintaining the truck.


Their money is taxed and they have no deductions. They are employees. A trucker's $50,000 in his/her checking account carries more weight than an Uber driver's $50,000. Just like any other job. My current paychecks at my job are more respectable than my Uber payouts. In rideshare we pay less taxes which means we make less in the eyes of the banks in case you want a mortgage.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Also, the US government will not take me seriously if I try to bring my wife here. The government will look at my tax returns and think I have been absolutely broke for the last 7 years😅
So now I need to do some damage control and make my tax returns attractive and also make my resume more attractive to future employers by kissing ass with my current employer.
@Trafficat


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

What they don't tell you is how company drivers stay on the road... The only home every night semi truck jobs are pickup and delivery where you handle freight, and those pay what a local warehouse job does... Home every couple night is seniority at a LTL union company and fly by night carriers ran out of yards with junk equipment

My credits: Yellow Cab Co.:3 Years, Uber: 9 Years, Company Semi Driver: 5 Years(No accidents and reached salary cap), Owner Operator Semi Driver: 6 Years("dry van" loads are $1.00-$3.50 CPM)

Companies will fight you over home time, and any "home weekends" companies are going to be: Home 10 hours before threatening phone calls start; Salary cap for senior solo company driver is around 70k or .62 CPM and it's been that for decades...


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

My Uber tax returns were not too bad when I did not have a Corporation, but I was losing $$$ big time. But once I opened a corporation, I paid way less taxes, which affected my tax returns
@Trafficat


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

My last post here was kind of confusing, so I'll clean it up: You live on the road and run hard to make $1,000+ a week until you basically live in a truck half a decade or more, then might get a real weekend home time or home every couple days..

Home every night Class A jobs are mostly pickup and delivery lift-gate making what a local warehouse worker does

credibility: Years union LTL, then OTR, then regional, then owner-operator under own authority


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> A Dray Driver too at that. Picked up off the BNSF rail yard less than 2 miles away.
> 
> He went and dumped that Lowes load all over the highway, with a JB Hunt flag to all motorists passing by.
> 
> What a beautiful day for free advertising. 🤣


I've hauled dray for 24 yrs, regular dray drivers rarely have screw-ups that bad, it's usually the local/dray drivers for the megas that have screw-ups of that level. Regular dray drivers know that every load is a potential shift courtesy of the railroad. Years back, had 4 container loads of airbag inflators, 15,000 per container packed in 3 crates per container, the crates were blocked/braced and 6 loadbags per container. 3 of the cans came on one train, one on a different train. Something happened on that second train, because the block/bracing failed and all 6 of the load bags were popped, suspicion is train went into emergency mode. If you really want to see a screw-up, watch the railroad turn in granite into dust, Port of Long Beach, crane operator dropped a 20' can loaded with custom cut granite slabs, 20 of them 8 x 16 valued at $2.5 million. They didn't even bother to open it and inspect, can arrived in Denver, lift driver in Denver noticed the can was structurally unsound when it was unloaded from the train. They set it on the ground, had to cut the cam locks off the doors were so badly bowed. All 20 slabs were reduced to pieces and dust, there were no chunks larger than 2 x 2, shutdown a construction project for 3 months until new slabs could be cut and shipped.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

0x3imf3 said:


> What they don't tell you is how company drivers stay on the road... The only home every night semi truck jobs are pickup and delivery where you handle freight, and those pay what a local warehouse job does... Home every couple night is seniority at a LTL union company and fly by night carriers ran out of yards with junk equipment


You forget about dirt haulers, intermodal haulers, heavy equipment haulers, etc, and so many other LTL's and I can assure you they pay more than a warehouse job, as an intermodal driver, in 24 yrs, I can count on one hand the number of loads I've fingerprinted, and I'm compensated extra for everyone of those loads.



0x3imf3 said:


> My credits: Yellow Cab Co.:3 Years, Uber: 9 Years, Company Semi Driver: 5 Years(No accidents and reached salary cap), Owner Operator Semi Driver: 6 Years("dry van" loads are $1.00-$3.50 CPM)(/quote)
> 
> Those are cheap dry van rates, and I've been doing this 25 yrs, 24 yrs with the same company
> 
> ...


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Well three of my former employers told me I'm welcome to come back anytime. They would take me out back to evaluate my driving and backing skills and take it from there. Most likely a week driving with a senior driver. But they do that with all new hires regardless.
> 
> I have no interest in going back through. Time to time when I'm hanging with a friend of mine, I help him out as a yard dog if he needs it. Other than that I have no interest. It's not the trucking so much as the industry and all those "Smart Trucks."


Anyone will welcome you back, but exactly, they will reevaluate your skills to determine where you start on the totem pole.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

"BNSF"

...Intermodal/Container haulers make nothing that's why they usually have duct tape holding their trucks together... That's owner-op too company is even worse.. Hub Group is probably the only intermodal company that is kind of decent and that's only cause they give a lot of home time for senior drivers of some divisions..

Dump bed is the best paying outside oversized.. Oversized wants lots of _flawless_ experience(I have decades with no accidents and couldn't get it) for company and mega bonding and insurance for owner-op.

Flat-bed is just stupid I know how much they make and couldn't tell you why some people do it company or owner op... I made more being lazy with 53' dry van easy.. TMC and Maveric are the two best flatbed companies

Any type of hopper is a dead market cause farmers run their own trucks or hire buddies

Dry van ABF, Estes, Saia, South Eastern, UPS, and Walmart are the top... Not because of pay but because of equipment and home time and pension or 401k matching.. Do regional or P&D else you'll never be home no matter the company..

Whatever you do just remember solo veteran driver makes about 70k or .62 CPM unless oversized or owner-op... NEVER do lease programs under a carrier!!!!


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> You forget about dirt haulers, intermodal haulers, heavy equipment haulers, etc, and so many other LTL's and I can assure you they pay more than a warehouse job, as an intermodal driver, in 24 yrs, I can count on one hand the number of loads I've fingerprinted, and I'm compensated extra for everyone of those loads.



Heavy Equipment / Oversized is the only thing that escapes load board averages as owner OP, and you need decades without accidents to get a company oversized job(most oversized are mom and pop fleets or high-bonded owner OP)...

Dump bed is still $1-$4 CPM or equivelant load percentage, and hopper is a dead market cause farmers run themselves or hire close friends..

Most of the stuff you mentioned pays no better than running DAT board with a 53' dry van... Intermodal pays even less that's why it's always third world drivers in duct taped rigs pulling them..

I run 43' dump bed and 53' dry van personally and use Uber and DAT load boards... I ran everything but oversized as a company driver, though. My authority allows flatbed but the rates are stupid for the amount of work..


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

$1000 a week is with no experience and no expenses. And you are employee with benefits. As you gain experience you make much more. And if you buy your own truck you make even more. Independant truck driver/owner makes more than Uber driver. As to accidents, statistically cars get into accidents more than trucks. Driving on the interstate is much safer than driving in downtown during bar hours. Driving Uber is way more dangerous than driving trucks.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Omar driving said:


> $1000 a week is with no experience and no expenses. And you are employee with benefits. As you gain experience you make much more. And if you buy your own truck you make even more. Independant truck driver/owner makes more than Uber driver. As to accidents, statistically cars get into accidents more than trucks. Driving on the interstate is much safer than driving in downtown during bar hours. Driving Uber is way more dangerous than driving trucks.


Most companies don't have Union, 401k, and paid health. That's mostly LTL companies and a few low CPM OTR/Regional companies. LTL companies aren't worth what you have to put up with like they use to be.

You want 24.00/Hr or close to .70 per mile as possible, and now days doing home resets is common.

I've been in the industry for decades and know the numbers..

*You can kiss any social life goodbye... You live in that truck. 120+ hours even regional. This is what most people don't understand.... Then first accident is usually your last. High risk and high sacrifice, and 40k to 80k a year isn't considered a lot anymore to lenders; me and the wife break 100k and can barely get a 140k mortgage in the rural South with 760 credit. You're still poor*


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

0x3imf3 said:


> Most companies don't have Union, 401k, and paid health. That's mostly LTL companies and a few low CPM OTR/Regional companies. LTL companies aren't worth what you have to put up with like they use to be.
> 
> You want 24.00/Hr or close to .70 per mile as possible, and now days doing home resets is common.
> 
> ...


I will come here to report when I will be pocketing $7000 every month. Plus health insurance and matching 401k. First company is just a stepping stone for me. Second year I will work for the company that pays $0.64 a mile starting.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

0x3imf3 said:


> Most companies don't have Union, 401k, and paid health. That's mostly LTL companies and a few low CPM OTR/Regional companies. LTL companies aren't worth what you have to put up with like they use to be.
> 
> You want 24.00/Hr or close to .70 per mile as possible, and now days doing home resets is common.
> 
> ...


WOW, your knowledge of trucking, for being a driver is seriously lacking. I've hauled cans regionally for 24 yrs, grossed between $77k and $82K the last 5 yrs, on average I spend 30 total nights in the truck annually, I have insurance and a 401k, and I drive a 2021 Kenworth T680 with an 82 mph governor, I came out of a 2015 Mack CXU. I've got two different friends who drive for Mile Hi Frozen foods delivering to McD's, it's hard work, it's 100% regional, average regional route is 3 days, they are paid piece count, mileage, stop pay, one has been there 15 yrs, the other 7 yrs, the first is doing $105K, the second does $80K.

There are, off the top of my head, I can think of at least a dozen OTR/regional companies with insurance and 401K, they are not low pay gigs either, as for companies paying $100K, most LTL line-haul is easily $100K (Old Dominion is non-Union, they have an ad in my area for line-haul, 3 yrs exp., $27/hr to start + insurance+401K, SAIA LTL is currently hiring in my area starting at $27/hr for line-haul, Fedex Freight is hiring at $27/hr line haul, XPO Logistics is starting at $27+insurnace and 401K, Walmart private fleet starts at $80K (requires 4 yrs or 300K exp.) and hits $100K after 3 yrs (top Walmart drivers are doing $160K working 4/2 or 34 hr reset only schedules)+ ESOP, 401K and insurance. UPS feeder drivers start at $25/hr about $70K first year, top out at around $160K, Fleet Car/United Road starts at $75K+insurance and 401K, some are OTR, some are regional positions, good friend spent 7 yrs as a car hauler based in Baltimore, then bought his own truck and ran as an O/O for 10 yrs before turning in the keys and becoming the regional dispatcher. KAG Transport (fuel hauling) in the Denver area starts at $27/hr requires 2 yrs exp. plus mountain and chaining, Kane Transport (Minnesota, fuel hauler) $100K starting salary with 2 yr exp., PH Group (Nat. Gas transporter) N. Dakota, starts at $80K, regional work, 14/7 or 21/7 schedule, Crete Transport/Walmart dedicated drivers are averaging $90K, GT Trans (Groendyke) nationwide fuel, NG, LPG, Helium, etc. hauler has local, regional and OTR positions, they are currently starting at $29/hr plus insurance, 401k, quarterly safety bonuses. I've got 2 friends who do/have worked for them, both easily make $100K. Crete Transport/Walmart Dedicated drivers are doing $90K to $105K depending on the regiona.

One thing to keep in mind, you're not going to start in trucking making big money, give it two or three years and you will.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> WOW, your knowledge of trucking, for being a driver is seriously lacking. I've hauled cans regionally for 24 yrs, grossed between $77k and $82K the last 5 yrs, on average I spend 30 total nights in the truck annually, I have insurance and a 401k, and I drive a 2021 Kenworth T680 with an 82 mph governor, I came out of a 2015 Mack CXU. I've got two different friends who drive for Mile Hi Frozen foods delivering to McD's, it's hard work, it's 100% regional, average regional route is 3 days, they are paid piece count, mileage, stop pay, one has been there 15 yrs, the other 7 yrs, the first is doing $105K, the second does $80K.
> 
> There are, off the top of my head, I can think of at least a dozen OTR/regional companies with insurance and 401K, they are not low pay gigs either, as for companies paying $100K, most LTL line-haul is easily $100K (Old Dominion is non-Union, they have an ad in my area for line-haul, 3 yrs exp., $27/hr to start + insurance+401K, SAIA LTL is currently hiring in my area starting at $27/hr for line-haul, Fedex Freight is hiring at $27/hr line haul, XPO Logistics is starting at $27+insurnace and 401K, Walmart private fleet starts at $80K (requires 4 yrs or 300K exp.) and hits $100K after 3 yrs (top Walmart drivers are doing $160K working 4/2 or 34 hr reset only schedules)+ ESOP, 401K and insurance. UPS feeder drivers start at $25/hr about $70K first year, top out at around $160K, Fleet Car/United Road starts at $75K+insurance and 401K, some are OTR, some are regional positions, good friend spent 7 yrs as a car hauler based in Baltimore, then bought his own truck and ran as an O/O for 10 yrs before turning in the keys and becoming the regional dispatcher. KAG Transport (fuel hauling) in the Denver area starts at $27/hr requires 2 yrs exp. plus mountain and chaining, Kane Transport (Minnesota, fuel hauler) $100K starting salary with 2 yr exp., PH Group (Nat. Gas transporter) N. Dakota, starts at $80K, regional work, 14/7 or 21/7 schedule, Crete Transport/Walmart dedicated drivers are averaging $90K, GT Trans (Groendyke) nationwide fuel, NG, LPG, Helium, etc. hauler has local, regional and OTR positions, they are currently starting at $29/hr plus insurance, 401k, quarterly safety bonuses. I've got 2 friends who do/have worked for them, both easily make $100K. Crete Transport/Walmart Dedicated drivers are doing $90K to $105K depending on the regiona.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind, you're not going to start in trucking making big money, give it two or three years and you will.


Thanks. They say 90% of drivers quit before they complete one year in trucking. They are too impatient. Impatience is not gonna get you anywhere in any profession. Give it 3 years and big money will come.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

0x3imf3 said:


> Heavy Equipment / Oversized is the only thing that escapes load board averages as owner OP, and you need decades without accidents to get a company oversized job(most oversized are mom and pop fleets or high-bonded owner OP)...


Wrong, Wylie Transport, System Transport, Maverick Transport are OTR companies that hire new drivers and train for OS/OD after 1 yr.. Anderson Trucking specializes in heavy haul and OS/OD, they require 2 yrs exp. to start OS/OD, DASEKE Companies (Central Oregon, Smokey Point, EW Wylie, Lone Star, Tri-State) hires rookie drivers and moves them up to OS/OD and heavy haul, one of their companies is Lone Star transport which specializes in transport of wind mill components, they require 5 yrs exp. to pull wind mill OS/OD. BTW, a couple of DASEKE companies also train and advance driver to hauling specialized BOOM loads, Tri-state Transportation specializes in High security loads, pays very well, but requires team operation, and anal cavity invasive background checks. I know three or four heavy haul companies in my area that only require 5 yrs exp. to train for heavy haul



0x3imf3 said:


> Dump bed is still $1-$4 CPM or equivelant load percentage, and hopper is a dead market cause farmers run themselves or hire close friends.


Tri-State Commodities is an OTR/regional hopper company, same with H&M, there are a couple others, most dry bulk companies also run hoppers OTR or regional, yes, at the local level most farmers run their own, and if you know a farmer, they will hire drivers, and pay very good money, same with bullracks.

Dump bed local is typically paid either hourly or percentage, if you get in the L/O or O/O side, then you'll be paid by the mile, if you don't speak Spanish, forget it, you won't get hired



0x3imf3 said:


> Most of the stuff you mentioned pays no better than running DAT board with a 53' dry van... Intermodal pays even less that's why it's always third world drivers in duct taped rigs pulling them..


No, intermodal only pays poorly to L/O's who have no clue what they are doing, any L/O who works for the right company or becomes a true O/O and works with the right company can easily make $100K to $150K to the truck and go home every night. In the Denver market, L/O's hauling intermodal average between 70% to 78% of revenue, intermodal O/O's with their own authority and insurance are averaging 90% to the truck. I know L/O's driving 10 and 15 yr old junk trucks because they work for junk rates, I know L/O's driving 3 yr trucks that are well taken care of, and I know O/O's driving new trucks because they make 6 figures. The company I work for, we require our O/O to be an Indy, he has his own authority, all insurance, he uses us as broker and for our SCAC to access the railroad, he's paid 90% of the load, an average day for him is $1,000 to the truck, local only, working a 10 hr day, he currently drives a paid for 2015 Mack CXU with 600K on it, it will pass a level one a the drop of a hat because he's meticulous in its care, it's actually my former truck, when the company bought me a new KW, he bought my old truck. There are multiple L/O and O/O intermodal drivers on the forums running intermodal in Chicago, P.A. and Ga., making 6 figures and driving 3 to 5 yr old trucks that are in excellent condition. BTW, there's a Houston based intermodal company that does only long runs, all L/O, they pay 85% of gross to the truck, one of the guys used to run cans from Houston to Abilene and back hauling cotton, he's doing $8,500 a week to the truck running 5 days.

BTW, to say that duct tape and bailing wire trucks exists for intermodal carriers, that couldn't be further from the truth, not a day goes by that I don't see some OTR O/O driving a 15 yr old Freightliner or Volvo held together with duct tape, on bald tires and smoking like a steam locomotive.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Omar driving said:


> Thanks. They say 90% of drivers quit before they complete one year in trucking. They are too impatient. Impatience is not gonna get you anywhere in any profession. Give it 3 years and big money will come.


It depends on the company and what you haul as to how quick you'll make the money, bottom feeder companies like SWIFT, Werner, Welfare Express, C.R. England are where you get your training and exp., if you make it a year without a problem, move on to bigger and better companies, just know that that first year is going to suck. And actually, there are a lot of Werner drivers making 90K, but it takes 10 yrs, I used to have a coworker that spent 15 yrs with them before he got tired of being gone all the time, then took a regional gig.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> 1000week ? More like 2000-3000 week for long hauls . 1500 for local delivery but you need to get a CDL. The more endorsements , the better .


Agreed I got all my endorsements.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

0x3imf3 said:


> What they don't tell you is how company drivers stay on the road... The only home every night semi truck jobs are pickup and delivery where you handle freight, and those pay what a local warehouse job does... Home every couple night is seniority at a LTL union company and fly by night carriers ran out of yards with junk equipment


This is an average take home for me, 5 days, I logged 49 hrs for the week, home every night, year over year, I’m actually 9% below last years pay at this time
View attachment 644122


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> This is an average take home for me, 5 days, I logged 49 hrs for the week, home every night, year over year, I’m actually 9% below last years pay at this time
> View attachment 644122


Have to be careful what you post..


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

And posting personal information, doxing is prohibited by tos


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> And posting personal information, doxing is prohibited by tos


😂😂😂😂😂 you posted it 🤣🤣🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Phoenix123 said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂 you posted it 🤣🤣🤷🏾‍♂️


I blacked out as much as possible, to normal people, you intentionally dug


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

they will put you in pizza prison..here


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> I blacked out as much as possible, to normal people, you intentionally dug


When your best is not good enough... 

Consider thats me honking my horn / flashing my high beams for you to see your short comings. You were able to see and delete. 

My comment still stands, be careful on what you post online.

Idk I google everything, keeps me on my toes and in the know and it just helped you remove all your personal information online.

A thank you would have been more appropriate


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Company regional(home weekends) pays $800.00-$1500.00 a week regardless of seniority(0.50-0.70 a mile or usually around $20.00/Hr(on-duty of your 14))... Having to chase after empty trailers, detention(stuck getting loading or unloading for hours), and layover(time waiting for next load) dictate pay. Layover isn't a big problem anymore except for lease-operators(not the same thing as a owner-operator despite what the internet commonly claims)

LTL which clueless people are going to tell you are the best jobs(UPS, FedEx, ABF, YRC, South Eastern etc..) has seniority lists, weird off days which still total up to 34-52 hours a week. Senior drivers there make $65000.00-$82000.00 a year and still stay at work all the time.

NEVER become a lease operator, and owner-operator is high risk given that mega carriers keep freigh rates down these days. Most owner-operators just do it as a hobby and hang out at truck stops..

My credintials:
1. YRC with seniority
2. Half dozen OTR/Regional companies OTR in the beginning then NE and SE regional; I can tell you what a mega actually pays right now; and not the advertised CPM or hourly they give to seniors that they use on ads
3. I've ran the entire lower 48
4. I "won" trucking. I own trucks and trailers and have authority(owner operator). If I didn't care about a life outside trucking I could gross 20k a week just running a single 53' dry van, and way more doing flat bed or oversized; FYI you don't make much running hoppers and pneumatic trailers they just look cool; car haulers don't make that much

*Again.... You're not going to enjoy that money or have a life till you quit... You LIVE in that truck....*


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

0x3imf3 said:


> Company regional(home weekends) pays $800.00-$1500.00 a week regardless of seniority(0.50-0.70 a mile or usually around $20.00/Hr(on-duty of your 14))...


And yet I'm averaging $1,600 to $1,800 per week



0x3imf3 said:


> Having to chase after empty trailers, detention(stuck getting loading or unloading for hours), and layover(time waiting for next load) dictate pay. Layover isn't a big problem anymore except for lease-operators(not the same thing as a owner-operator despite what the internet commonly claims)


At $28/hr, I'll gladly spend a 10 hr chasing empties, yes, detention sucks when your not getting paid for it, so don't work for a company that doesn't pay it, personally, I enjoy getting 31% of detention charges $150.hr, sometimes detention charges pay more than normal rates



0x3imf3 said:


> LTL which clueless people are going to tell you are the best jobs(UPS, FedEx, ABF, YRC, South Eastern etc..) has seniority lists, weird off days which still total up to 34-52 hours a week. Senior drivers there make $65000.00-$82000.00 a year and still stay at work all the time.


Hmm, UPS is hiring at $29/hr, SAIA, XPO, ABF are all starting at $27 to $29/hr in my area, , if you only work 40 hrs a week for 52 wks, that's $60,320 plus benefits, a typical LTL week is 50 hrs, even the fill drivers are doing 32 to 40 hrs, so that $60K is closer to $70K, and that $29 is to start, not after 10 yrs seniority. 



0x3imf3 said:


> NEVER become a lease operator,


Finally something truthful and correct



0x3imf3 said:


> and owner-operator is high risk given that mega carriers keep freigh rates down these days. Most owner-operators just do it as a hobby and hang out at truck stops..


Guess you're a failure as an O/O



0x3imf3 said:


> My credintials:
> 1. YRC with seniority
> 2. Half dozen OTR/Regional companies OTR in the beginning then NE and SE regional; I can tell you what a mega actually pays right now; and not the advertised CPM or hourly they give to seniors that they use on ads
> 3. I've ran the entire lower 48
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Phoenix123 said:


> When your best is not good enough...
> 
> Consider thats me honking my horn / flashing my high beams for you to see your short comings. You were able to see and delete.
> 
> ...


And instead of posting the comment, you could have DM'd me, but, not, you posted it


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> And instead of posting the comment, you could have DM'd me, but, not, you posted it


What lesson would you have learned??? Seeing is believing, let’s just say that little scar will forever remind you. You are welcome 😏


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Phoenix123 said:


> What lesson would you have learned??? Seeing is believing, let’s just say that little scar will forever remind you. You are welcome 😏


My post would have been removed, however, you posted personal information that you have no idea if anyone else saw or made note of, it's a violation of TOS, and it's also called doxing, which is illegal in some states


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> My post would have been removed, however, you posted personal information that you have no idea if anyone else saw or made note of, it's a violation of TOS, and it's also called doxing, which is illegal in some states

















Doxing - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Essentially, doxing is revealing and publicizing the records of an individual, which were previously private or difficult to obtain
Which listed names, email addresses, phone numbers, and mailing addresses of individuals the author objected to.


Its not called doxing... You definition appears to be inaccurate.

You never objected to the information AS YOU POSTED IT.
It was not difficult to obtain AS YOU POSTED IT 
My intent was not malicious... What it did was, make you remove what you posted... & guess what happened after you removed it... I removed what I posted.. Did you ask me to.. nope... there was no need.

Google searching and posting FACTS from the internet is not doxing... Also if you were really trying to hide all that information, you would have redacted it or done a better job in blacking or better yet, just posted the number, you did not need all your personal information there to prove a point.

This will indeed be my last message on this subject matter.

You are again welcome. 
I point something out to you, you removed it, I removed it. Now the information is just on the internet only vs this particular website. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> And yet I'm averaging $1,600 to $1,800 per week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I can do what you do. You can't do what I do.. Mega carrier steering wheel holder... I made the maximum you'll ever make 20 years ago... You HAVE to work for mega carriers with people just getting their CDL and you're talking trash... LOL*

"And yet I'm averaging $1,600 to $1,800 per week"
I've done it too... It's all dependent on truck govern speed and dispatcher.. I've broke $2,000.00 in a week and still did a 34 at home on both ends...

Regarding chasing empties.... Name a company that pays for dead head miles... You can get paid under a layover policy, but they aren't paying empty miles unless it's some special job like transporting other drivers or moving retired trucks...

LTL... I made 62k working the docks at YRC 40-50 hours a week a decade ago... UPS drivers are making around 80k and your UPS and ABF figures are wrong... I know senior drivers at both... I made 70k a year doing NE regional at a OTR company; home every weekend, and I was lazy... That was years ago...

*You're a steering wheel holder who probably works at a out-of-school carrier and has no skills... I'd bet cash you can't make it past the engine bay on a DOT pretrip...

I already won at everything you're trying to do... I paid off mortgages and cars while company and now run a fleet; I'd have to run a mega carrier to be any higher in the game... steering wheel holder..

You're a green horn steering wheel holder who doesn't have a clue.... Sandals and sweat pants grade.. What I said here is probably close to accurate regarding you...*


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

"Pax said I could make 1k a week trucking"

And mine said they'd tip in the app.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

0x3imf3 said:


> *I can do what you do. You can't do what I do.. Mega carrier steering wheel holder... I made the maximum you'll ever make 20 years ago... You HAVE to work for mega carriers with people just getting their CDL and you're talking trash... LOL*


*

Sorry pal, I've never worked for any mega, I've been with the same regional carrier for 24.5 yrs, in a bad month I spend 3 nights a month in the truck*



0x3imf3 said:


> "And yet I'm averaging $1,600 to $1,800 per week"
> I've done it too... It's all dependent on truck govern speed and dispatcher.. I've broke $2,000.00 in a week and still did a 34 at home on both ends...


LOL, only taken a 34, what's the matter, no balls to stand up to your dispatcher? Last weekend was the first Sunday I worked in 5 months, and that was only because the customer wanted a 6 am load in Spearfish, I still got more than 34 off, I clocked out at 2 on Friday, clocked in at 2 on Sunday. I logged off-duty at 3 pm today, won't go back on clock till 4 am Monday. Last week, I worked 5 days, logged 52 hours, worked 52 hrs, grossed $2,100.



0x3imf3 said:


> Regarding chasing empties.... Name a company that pays for dead head miles... You can get paid under a layover policy, but they aren't paying empty miles unless it's some special job like transporting other drivers or moving retired trucks...


Only a fool works gets paid by the mile, hourly or percentage is the way to make money. 



0x3imf3 said:


> LTL... I made 62k working the docks at YRC 40-50 hours a week a decade ago... UPS drivers are making around 80k and your UPS and ABF figures are wrong... I know senior drivers at both... I made 70k a year doing NE regional at a OTR company; home every weekend, and I was lazy... That was years ago...


LOL, you brag of working for half a dozen different carriers in two different regions, you claim to be a seniority YRC driver, but you quit that seniority union gig that 90% of drivers make a career out of, sounds like a lot of job hopping, what's the problem, too many issues, no backbone to stand up to the dispatcher?



0x3imf3 said:


> *You're a steering wheel holder who probably works at a out-of-school carrier and has no skills... I'd bet cash you can't make it past the engine bay on a DOT pretrip...*


*

LMAO, been with the same carrier 24.5 yrs and 2.96 million miles, never needed to hop jobs, first company hired me straight out of school, second company approached me with a job offer while I delivering to them, just curious, how many jobs did you hop in your time, based on your comments, sounds like quite a few. But, if you'd like to lay some cash on the table, I'll certainly take it.*



0x3imf3 said:


> *I already won at everything you're trying to do... I paid off mortgages and cars while company and now run a fleet; I'd have to run a mega carrier to be any higher in the game... steering wheel holder..*


*

LOL, you've hopped how many jobs, and you're calling someone a steering wheel holder. You brag of running a trucking fleet, yet you have time to do rideshare, most fleet owners I know don't have time to for a second job, they are busy enough with one*



0x3imf3 said:


> *You're a green horn steering wheel holder who doesn't have a clue.... Sandals and sweat pants grade.. What I said here is probably close to accurate regarding you...*


LMAO


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Phoenix123 said:


> View attachment 644829
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The information I posted I thought was redacted, obviously not well enough, my error, if your intent was not malicious, you would have sent a DM with a "hey, BTW", instead you did post personal information, significant amounts, from the time you posted it till I noticed it was a couple of hours, more than enough time for anyone to collect the information, you removed it after I called you out regarding posting it.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

This thread has turned in to a: People who have done it and suceeded vs. People who didn't but can assure you they are the ones you want to learn from..

I own a trucking company.... I paid for it using a company driver payroll... That makes me the most qualifed person to ask on these forums... That guy is a broke idiot who couldn't hack it, and probably can barely get a job at a mega carrier now; if even...
*
I'd bet money my description of him is very accurate which is why he's living in this thread at this point... Probably has nothing else to do... I'll check back in a week or more for my own entertainment...*


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

0x3imf3 said:


> This thread has turned in to a: People who have done it and suceeded vs. People who didn't but can assure you they are the ones you want to learn from..
> 
> I own a trucking company.... I paid for it using a company driver payroll... That makes me the most qualifed person to ask on these forums... That guy is a broke idiot who couldn't hack it, and probably can barely get a job at a mega carrier now; if even...
> 
> *I'd bet money my description of him is very accurate which is why he's living in this thread at this point... Probably has nothing else to do... I'll check back in a week or more for my own entertainment.*





0x3imf3 said:


> LTL... I made 62k working the docks at YRC 40-50 hours a week a decade ago... UPS drivers are making around 80k and your UPS and ABF figures are wrong... I know senior drivers at both... I made 70k a year doing NE regional at a OTR company; home every weekend, and I was lazy... That was years ago...





0x3imf3 said:


> I ran Uber nights 2011-2016 on and off an would _net_ average $40.00 a night(not a BS figure); sometime tips and airport put me in the hundreds on net. The market is a lot better now; lots more development now.


A decade ago, you made $62K working 40/50 hrs a week working the docks for YRC, which is more than YRC union dockworkers make now, hilarious, and you you found time to drive for Uber in 2011 in N.C., before it even launched, which wasn't until 2013, and then you continued to do it till 2016 while supposedly being a massively successful Trucking company CEO.

LMAO, f-ing hilarious, WOW, your tales get bigger and bigger.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> The way i see it...even if a job is paying $20 a hour at 40 hrs a week thats $800 then subtract atleast $100 for taxes and benefits...you are left with $700 while being committed to someone else company...having to put in for a vacation or a day off...rushing not to be late or youll "get in trouble".....ive made $700 in a day doing uber without all that extra baggage....ill panic if i was only making 800 a week...to me its no comparison


What market are you in? Ive been in the PHX market seven years an.my best day ever was 700 years ago. An average day too me is 200 too 250. RS is great if you can manage the psychology of it.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You shouldn't be getting car loans as an Uber driver...or truck driver, for that matter.


Ive owned4 RS cars. First one I got a 5k loan the next three I paid cash. Your right.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

You can make 1500 a week driving over the road but keep in mind you will be living in that truck for 10 to 14 days straight,never knowing when or where you'll be. Then since your in the truck and can't just punch out and go home, divide the pay by 24 hours a day, minus food, showers at truckstops, and occasional hotel. Now what does that come out to per hour. The grass is always greener on the other side right?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Ive been in the PHX market seven years an.my best day ever was 700 years ago.


They had cars back then?
Were they Fred Flintstone cars?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> You save a lot of money living in a truck for a couple of years and putting money that you would spend on rent into the bank instead.


I remember one of the classic trucker movies from the late '70s "Convoy" where truck stop waitress Ali McGraw gave truck driver Kris Kristofferson a "birthday present" in his truck cab. If a cab is big enough for that, I guess it's big enough to live in. 

EDIT: Evidently the actress who gave herself as a birthday present was Cassie Yates.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I remember one of the classic trucker movies from the late '70s "Convoy" where truck stop waitress Ali McGraw gave truck driver Kris Kristofferson a "birthday present" in his truck cab. If a cab is big enough for that, I guess it's big enough to live in.


I saw that movie a few years ago. I was LOLing over the numerous Trucker violations but was seriously loving that Mac Truck. 

I also caught a bit of some Trucker "comedy?".....🤷🏽‍♀️ TV show called BJ and The Bear. Not so impressed with that one...


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> I saw that movie a few years ago. I was LOLing over the numerous Trucker violations but was seriously loving that Mac Truck.
> 
> I also caught a bit of some Trucker "comedy?".....🤷🏽‍♀️ TV show called BJ and The Bear. Not so impressed with that one...


Truckers were definitely folk-heroes back then. I think it started with the explosion of CB radios, and the release of the movie "Smokey and the Bandit".

I wonder if Uber drivers will ever reach folk-hero status.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Truckers were definitely folk-heroes back then. I think it started with the explosion of CB radios, and the release of the movie "Smokey and the Bandit".
> 
> I wonder if Uber drivers will ever reach folk-hero status.


Lol maybe. Taxi drivers made it to folk hero status in the 70's.

Says the Uber driver in the movie remake:

Are you tawkin to me?
*Are you tawkin to ME!!! 
Are you tawkin to ME!!!*

I'm so sorry I couldn't hear you with my navigation going in my ear.😕


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Lol maybe. Taxi drivers made it to folk hero status in the 70's.
> 
> Says the Uber driver in the movie remake:
> 
> ...


That's what I say to the paxes that demand my name


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Lol maybe. Taxi drivers made it to folk hero status in the 70's.
> 
> Says the Uber driver in the movie remake:
> 
> ...


Uh, _psycho_ taxi drivers ....


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> Its not... only difference you can go in with a trucker's pay stub and get a mortgage or a car loan you can't get that being a Uber driver


Who wants debt? Not this one.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Pax was lying...
> You actually earn more driving a company truck.
> Good health & pension benefits too, and you’re not beating the shit outta your own vehicle.


Company truck vs independent owner operator. OO makes more net.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Some states, and the feds, have limitations on the number of hours RS drivers can legally drive/work,


No federal law in US. No state law here in GA. Ride-sharing companies set their own maximum at 12 hours of actual driving time. Parked still between trips but online/available is excluded. One can also go offline and drive for however long without it being deducted from the 12 hour maximum.

It's messed up yet completely legal.

Neither government nor ride-sharing companies care if a couple humans die here and there.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Look at that first one, $2,555 for 68 hrs, $750 of that is a promo that you had to push extra for, that's not a guaranteed income,


Why are you focusing on "guaranteed" income? It just seems arbitrary.

You know what else is *not* guaranteed income? A traditional job where, if you don't show up for a few days and you're out of sick days (assuming you once had some), I *guarantee* you that your pay will be docked commensurately.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Company truck vs independent owner operator. OO makes more net.


Yeah, but as an OO, you don't own the truck, that truck owns *you*... 
Don't become an OO unless you're really content with the lifestyle. Yes, you will net more, but you have to keep the wheels turning because the truck payments are hefty. As a company driver, you can come & go as you like (as long as you have a clean record). Company drivers are in high demand and do just fine with the earnings & benefits that are offered, and when they're ready to say_ "f* it," _they just hand in the keys and leave for a different pasture.


----------



## D.hardt (Mar 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> So ive had a few pax try to tell me i should apply for this or that..and how Im wasting my life being a uber driver. The other day I had a career trucker tell me i need to leave "this peanuts money and come get some real money"...then he tells me I could make 1k a week 1200 if I "run real hard"...
> Without boasting I let him know i do that just working week ends and on slow weeks...somehow some way he still tried to convince me that me driving a big dangerous 18 wheeler to big dangerous cities across the country for less money than i make to drive pretty college chicks from bar to bar in my toyota in my city would be my best move...most will disagree but im starting to believe gig workers are some of the top earners in the nation...which I dont know if that bad or good


I'm own my own trucking company, an yes I pay my driver's well, no touch freight 800.00 plus all exclusive benefits after 90 days. NO CDL Required, I have Box trucks. If it wasn't so hard to find more trucks, I would hire drivers from Uber. Because I'll be able to get contracts for deticated lanes instead of having dispatch book off of load boards. If anyone interested in on how to start or drive let me know, I DON'T CHARGE nothing, I'll give you the directions and resources to start a Non - CDL trucking company. And yes, booking your own freight you build relationships with Brokers & Shippers yes they pay real good to pay drivers. I can post some Rate - Cons if a person's and don't believe anything to you see it. An a lot of perks joining a Trucking Association. $11.00 a month for ours, an everything from medical, fuel, attorney, & ect... Is discounted. It just makes more sense to me to not be in a truck because I'm growing my business, an saving up for an electric truck so I Uber as well on a picific schedule, Thur 4am to 10am to get head start on weekly quest then 8pm- 4am Fri-Sun the only way you can drive an not loose time, or giving free service.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Bartender makes more money plus hot chicks.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Why are you focusing on "guaranteed" income? It just seems arbitrary.
> 
> You know what's *not* guaranteed income? In a traditional job, you don't show up for a few days and you're out of sick days (assuming you once had some), I *guarantee* you that your pay will be docked commensurately.


4 months ago, Lyft was giving $18 streak bonuses every other hour, now, depending on the day it might be 4 $9 streaks, or totally random amounts. Last Friday, my streak offer from 12a to 1159p was a combined $54, on Saturday it was $99, on Sunday it was $36, today its $36.

that’s the risk of working a regular job, if I miss RS for 3 days, same thing, no income


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

D.hardt said:


> I'm own my own trucking company, an yes I pay my driver's well, no touch freight 800.00 plus all exclusive benefits after 90 days. NO CDL Required, I have Box trucks. If it wasn't so hard to find more trucks, I would hire drivers from Uber. Because I'll be able to get contracts for deticated lanes instead of having dispatch book off of load boards. If anyone interested in on how to start or drive let me know, I DON'T CHARGE nothing, I'll give you the directions and resources to start a Non - CDL trucking company. And yes, booking your own freight you build relationships with Brokers & Shippers yes they pay real good to pay drivers. I can post some Rate - Cons if a person's and don't believe anything to you see it. An a lot of perks joining a Trucking Association. $11.00 a month for ours, an everything from medical, fuel, attorney, & ect... Is discounted. It just makes more sense to me to not be in a truck because I'm growing my business, an saving up for an electric truck so I Uber as well on a picific schedule, Thur 4am to 10am to get head start on weekly quest then 8pm- 4am Fri-Sun the only way you can drive an not loose time, or giving free service.


$800/week for non CDL no touch, so you’re paying $20 an hour, not exactly great income in today’s market, but based on your comments, it also sounds like you’re paying 1099 not W2 wages. No touch non-CDL in a box truck, I’m questioning this. Every box truck non-CDL work I know is final mile, and 100% driver unload.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

So we have no "guaranteed" income regardless.

If your concern is fluctuating vs fixed income and you prefer fixed, then simply find a fixed salary position that pays same whether you work 30 or 60 hours any given week. I did that for nearly two decades before. I noticed both advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> So we have no "guaranteed" income regardless.
> 
> If your concern is fluctuating vs fixed income and you prefer fixed, then simply find a fixed salary position that pays same whether you work 30 or 60 hours any given week. I did that for nearly two decades before. I noticed both advantages and disadvantages.


As I posted before, streaks, CTB, quests, etc., most places don’t count as a guaranteed income from U/L, only the amount you earn per trip, because that’s the only income U/L are required to pay you. When I refit’s my house in 2020, the mortgage company required I submit 6 months of weekly statements, 90% of my income came from my regular job in trucking, U/L was supplemental, each weekly statement, they deducted all “bonuses”. It’s just like my regular job, we get $1,500 to $2,5000 bonuses every 4 months, they tossed that out, as non-guaranteed income. When I filed bankruptcy last summer, my lawyer did the same, my bonuses and all those streaks, CTB, etc, the trustee reviewed it and concurred.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Trucking is known by many as the job of last resort - especially in the trucking community. The only way to make real money in trucking is to own a bunch of them with drivers.


----------



## UberExplorer (11 mo ago)

circuitsports said:


> Trucking is known by many as the job of last resort - especially in the trucking community. The only way to make real money in trucking is to own a bunch of them with drivers.


wrong. I pick up otr truckers all the time. Most of them make over 100k a year.... however with the current diesel prices the last couple I have picked up that are OO told me they only drive enough to pay for their truck. $5 a gallon is killing them more than anyone. If things dont turn around there will be a shortage in everything because we cant transport it.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> U/L was supplemental, each weekly statement, they deducted all “bonuses”. It’s just like my regular job, we get $1,500 to $2,5000 bonuses every 4 months, they tossed that out, as non-guaranteed income.


This isn't factual.

Bonuses in a job are discretionary (non-obligatory) compensation.

Promotions or incentives on app based platforms are required obligations.

Uber doesn't use the term bonus.


----------



## UberExplorer (11 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> This isn't factual.
> 
> Bonuses in a job are discretionary (non-obligatory) compensation.
> 
> ...


obligation? They can stop doing promotions at any time just like a job can stop handing out bonuses. As a matter of fact this week my promotion is less than $100 where 2 months ago I was seeing them around $400 and in 2020 when I was driving for lyft because they offered bonuses uber offered none.I dont see a difference.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

UberExplorer said:


> wrong. I pick up otr truckers all the time. Most of them make over 100k a year.... however with the current diesel prices the last couple I have picked up that are OO told me they only drive enough to pay for their truck. $5 a gallon is killing them more than anyone. If things dont turn around there will be a shortage in everything because we cant transport it.


But you just said they make 100k

🤣


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> This isn't factual.
> 
> Bonuses in a job are discretionary (non-obligatory) compensation.
> 
> ...


There are hundreds of posts on here and thousands more on Facebook RS groups of U/L finding some BS reason for not paying a promotion or incentive.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Company truck vs independent owner operator. OO makes more net.


Depends



circuitsports said:


> Trucking is known by many as the job of last resort - especially in the trucking community. The only way to make real money in trucking is to own a bunch of them with drivers.


Way too many variables to make a blanket statement like this. If you are talking about a mega fleet that primarily hires trainees, with a high turnover, yes, but as drivers gain exp. and change around, absolutely not. Wal-Mart private fleet now starts at $100K average (depending on the region), hauling hazmat and/or tankers has always been high stress, and very good pay. I know multiple tanker drivers (gas/fuel) making over $100K. Two current email job offers I have, one from a local fuel hauler at $30/hr to start, going to $35/hr after training, 4 12 hr days, OT after 40, $2K per week plus benefits. The other hauling cars from terminal to dealer is a salary position starting at $85K, going to $90K after 6 months. Right now, if you're a fleet owner and not treating your drivers correctly, they will go to someone who does.




UberExplorer said:


> wrong. I pick up otr truckers all the time. Most of them make over 100k a year.... however with the current diesel prices the last couple I have picked up that are OO told me they only drive enough to pay for their truck. $5 a gallon is killing them more than anyone. If things dont turn around there will be a shortage in everything because we cant transport it.


They are not telling you the whole story, and this depends on if they are a true owner operator or a lease operator. A true O/O, depending on what they haul, is making $200K to $300K to the truck, on average, most are paying themselves $100K salary ($2,000 per week), after set aside and expenses, they are probably netting $50K annually, to the truck. A lease operator will on average make about 70% of that, or less. Here's an example, the company I work for, our two O/O are independents, they have their own authority, own insurance, etc., they use the company as the broker. We pay them 90% of what we charge the customer. Both of them did two loads from Denver to Jerome, Id. this week (1,430 miles rnd trip), to the truck they made $3,000 per load (this is the minimum, and I'm basing it on what my pay was for the load as a company driver). The one driver worked 6 days this Sun. to Fri., those two loads paid him $6K, he did local work the other two days, easily making $1,000 per day. For the week, to the truck, he made at least $8K, I know he pays himself $2,000 per week, I'd estimate he spent $2,200 on fuel, after all other expense, and setting money aside, he probably netted $1,500 for the week. These two are also getting a fuel surcharge on loads, as the company charges a fuel surcharge, no exception to the customers, and passes it along to the owner operator, so I'm actually probably figuring low on my numbers.

But, yes, you are correct, if things don't turn around, there are a lot of truckers going to go out of business.




circuitsports said:


> But you just said they make 100k
> 
> 🤣


Right now, in this market, if an Owner Operator isn't able to collect a fuel surcharge on loads, they aren't making crap and are living on scraps and losing money on most loads. Next time you see an Amazon Prime semi rolling along, keep in mind, Amazon on average is only paying about $2.00 per mile and maybe a 20% fuel surcharge, my company, our current FSC is 54%.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberExplorer said:


> obligation? They can stop doing promotions at any time just like a job can stop handing out bonuses. As a matter of fact this week my promotion is less than $100 where 2 months ago I was seeing them around $400 and in 2020 when I was driving for lyft because they offered bonuses uber offered none.I dont see a difference.


Yes, if you meet *all* the minimum terms, they're required to pay it.

Yes, the amounts vary, both up and down, week to week and seasonally but they're still *obligated* to pay out if you meet all the minimum terms. And yes they can stop them. I just don't see how it's not real income *after* you have earned it. Makes zero sense and completely devoid of logic. Historical income is the predictor of future income. That's the entire basis of underwriting loans. It's not like any underwriter assumes that you'll make a lower salary in any subsequent year than a prior year, yet it can happen. Just because someone's boss paid them $40k last year doesn't prevent that boss from paying them $37k next year for the same work.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> There are hundreds of posts on here and thousands more on Facebook RS groups of U/L finding some BS reason for not paying a promotion or incentive.


Meh. It doesn't make the claims factual. It's the interwebs and people lie or are just wrong.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Yes, if you meet *all* the minimum terms, they're required to pay it.
> 
> Yes, the amounts vary, both up and down, week to week and seasonally but they're still *obligated* to pay out if you meet all the minimum terms. And yes they can stop them. I just don't see how it's not real income *after* you have earned it. Makes zero sense and completely devoid of logic. Historical income is the predictor of future income. That's the entire basis of underwriting loans. It's not like any underwriter assumes that you'll make a lower salary in any subsequent year than a prior year, yet it can happen. Just because someone's boss paid them $40k last year doesn't prevent that boss from paying them $37k next year for the same work.


There's a local consumer advocate here in Denver who hosts a daily radio show, in the last 5 yrs, he's had 200 different callers call in who've signed up to drive and not gotten paid their sign up bonuses, there is zero recourse. The state labor says you are an independent contractor, they have no involvement, when his show steps in to help, U/L decline to talk to them. One woman called the show two weeks ago, the woman drove 40 more rides than required, but Uber still didn't pay her her $750 sign on bonus, she had a full record of reaching out to Uber and them refusing to explain why she didn't qualify. When they contacted media relations for Uber, after the woman provided the show with her trip records and the bonus information, Uber's response was "she's not telling the whole story", the shows producer asked media relations to provide the whole story, that was 10 days ago, they still haven't called back. This isn't some fly by night radio show, it's been on the air, tv and radio for 40 yrs doing this. One of the lawyers who sponsors the show is now considering helping her sue Uber for lost income, and possibly setting it up as a class action.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Meh. It doesn't make the claims factual. It's the interwebs and people lie or are just wrong.


Just curious, what did Dhara have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## UberExplorer (11 mo ago)

circuitsports said:


> But you just said they make 100k
> 
> 🤣


yes since 2020 most of the OO I have talked too have told me they are making over 100k a year net. In the last month 2 have told me they cannot make money with the current prices. Similarly I was grossing $800-$1500 a weekend doing uber in 2020 and 2021 and bringing most of that home in net pay. This past weekend I made $700 but brought home only about $250 after paying for my gas. gas here is now 500% higher than it was in 2020.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> It's pretty simple:
> 
> As an IC, you should form an LLC (if you do this full time), and lease a vehicle for your business. Leases are fully tax deductible as a business expense. Depreciation on a vehicle purchased on a loan is not. Nothing about a loan is tax deductible for a vehicle. Zero. Nadda. Zilch.
> 
> But really, the best thing you should be doing is just paying cash for a 4-6 y/o car. No loan. Cash in full. 4 years if you want to be able to do comfort. 6 if you're just doing X/XL,Eats.


And how many miles a year are you getting on your lease ?


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I think you're comparing apples to oranges. Ubering with your own car you are probably netting half of your gross after accouning for ALL expenses.
> 
> With the trucking job, it's someone else's vehicle and you get benefits on top of the standard workers comp, disability, and employer social security contributions you don't get with Uber.
> 
> To get a realistic comparison you have to account for all of those factors.


Is that what you want to do? Be a trucker? Cool, big truck, seeing all kinds of places….. and yet labeled a trucker (worse than Uber driver). I’d stick with driving your personal car and working towards a better passion of career. The rideshare driving is fun but eventually it doesn’t go far on a resume other people (employers) are going to think what they’re going to think.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Is that what you want to do? Be a trucker? Cool, big truck, seeing all kinds of places….. and yet labeled a trucker (worse than Uber driver). I’d stick with driving your personal car and working towards a better passion of career. The rideshare driving is fun but eventually it doesn’t go far on a resume other people (employers) are going to think what they’re going to think.


If tomorrow, every rideshare driver went on strike, a few people will be inconvenienced, if tomorrow, 60% of truckers went on strike, the country will shutdown, yep, just a lowly trucker.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Just curious, what did Dhara have for breakfast this morning?


I'm not an entertainment news reporter. Therefore I have no idea nor care in the slightest. I didn't even know the guy's name until he'd been in the job for over a year.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> I'm not an entertainment news reporter. Therefore I have no idea nor care in the slightest. I didn't even know the guy's name until he'd been in the job for over a year.


And yet, you defended the company and suggested the hundreds, if not thousands of drivers who’ve been scammed as possibly lying.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> And yet, you defended the company and suggested the hundreds, if not thousands of drivers who’ve been scammed as possibly lying.


Yeah, this is an online forum with paid shills aplenty, just like other forums. Lies are legion in places like this.


----------



## TM6.5 (8 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> One thousand a week is only $52,000 a year.
> $200 a day ... I dunno if its worth it.
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.
Let’s look at a reasonable salary and benefit package annualized:

1 retirement = $4,000.00
2 health care allocation = $5,000.00
3 net salary other = $36,000.00
4 taxes: state - federal and FICA at self- employed = $10,000.00
5 total income allocation annualized = $55,000.00 / 1900 hours = hourly invoice rate = ($29.00) an hour.
6 add vehicle expenses @ $.60 per mile port to port.

7 daily labor rate = ($29.00) an hour x (8hrs) = ($232.00) + (vehicle cost) @ (.$60) per mile.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Merc49 said:


> You can make 1500 a week driving over the road but keep in mind you will be living in that truck for 10 to 14 days straight,never knowing when or where you'll be. Then since your in the truck and can't just punch out and go home, divide the pay by 24 hours a day, minus food, showers at truckstops, and occasional hotel. Now what does that come out to per hour. The grass is always greener on the other side right?


That's OTR, and you're lucky if it's only 14 days.... Most big carriers want to out at least 25 days a month...

I did OTR my first years, then LTL and regional before I got authority and my own truck and trailer... *I make the most you can make without doing bonded oversized loads; that includes all flatbed, refrigerated, drop deck; My CSA is high enough to pull Walmart and UPS trailers...*

The kiddies who can't even hack it at a mega carrier seem to be who is teaching in this thread, though.... Have fun with that 40k-52k a year and no home time...


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

0x3imf3 said:


> That's OTR, and you're lucky if it's only 14 days.... Most big carriers want to out at least 25 days a month...
> 
> I did OTR my first years, then LTL and regional before I got authority and my own truck and trailer... *I make the most you can make without doing bonded oversized loads; that includes all flatbed, refrigerated, drop deck; My CSA is high enough to pull Walmart and UPS trailers...*
> 
> The kiddies who can't even hack it at a mega carrier seem to be who is teaching in this thread, though.... Have fun with that 40k-52k a year and no home time...


And yet, despite making all that money, you still need to do rideshare 

LMAO, a CSA makes no difference to Wally and UPS, they’ll lease on any carrier they can to drag their trailers for peanuts , maybe in your area they want you to be “special “, but in reality, they don’t care.


----------



## Lyfting684 (May 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I once told a used car sales lot that I was an Uber driver and they told me I needed to be able to demonstrate proof of income and that wouldn't be sufficient. I said I had enough cash to buy a car outright without needing a loan. They told me that wasn't good enough. Apparently they make their money through financing auto loans and not sales, and they didn't feel that Uber was going to work to finance a loan.


I haven't had a "real job" in 10 years, and have purchased 2 cars from dealerships (1 used CPO Mercedes and one new VW) . I haven't had to show any income verification, no paystubs, no tax docs -nothing. I just told them that I am self-employed. It was all based on credit rating, which I usually hoover around the 800-810 mark. Yes, they do make their money on the loan, but financing should only be discussed after you have hammered out the final selling price. NEVER tell them how you are financing or purchasing until they have committed to all the various scenarios (buy/lease, etc) Once they have the offers on the table then you can work out how to purchase. Now this is how it works at a dealership but Ive never purchased from those shady-ass used car lots on the corner.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

TM6.5 said:


> I agree.
> Let’s look at a reasonable salary and benefit package annualized:
> 
> 1 retirement = $4,000.00
> ...


What was the point of all ^that^?? All you've "worked out" is that a salary of $55k is equivalent to $29/hour. 

So what?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I think you're comparing apples to oranges. Ubering with your own car you are probably netting half of your gross after accouning for ALL expenses.
> 
> With the trucking job, it's someone else's vehicle and you get benefits on top of the standard workers comp, disability, and employer social security contributions you don't get with Uber.
> 
> To get a realistic comparison you have to account for all of those factors.


Yep, that.

Its not what you make, it's what you TAKE.

Then there's the girls, pretty college hunnies or truck stop crack [email protected]

"So, how much for a Wendy, Wendy?" 😁


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Those who have vs. Those who will tell you what the ads and gossip say


----------



## Wonder Will (Dec 9, 2019)

A long haul truck driver makes between 65000-120000 a year. But remember, long days away from home and often shippers and receivers treat you like dirt. If you're single, and live with family, this is an excellent way to safe some serious cash in a few years and plunk it down on a house or apartment.


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> The way i see it...even if a job is paying $20 a hour at 40 hrs a week thats $800 then subtract atleast $100 for taxes and benefits...you are left with $700 while being committed to someone else company...having to put in for a vacation or a day off...rushing not to be late or youll "get in trouble".....ive made $700 in a day doing uber without all that extra baggage....ill panic if i was only making 800 a week...to me its no comparison


$800 after taxes and health will leave you with $500-600.


----------

